# Available for Adoption Listings



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE, ADOPTED Humane Society Of Concord & Greater Cabarrus Co. Concord, NC*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Concord, NC | Sparks


*ADOPTED!*

*Sparks*
Golden Retriever • Adult • Male • Medium
*Humane Society Of Concord & Greater Cabarrus Co. Concord, NC
*










*
ABOUT SPARKS*
Sparks is a handsome Golden Retriever weighing 45 pounds. Sparks really needs an experienced dog owner as he doesn't like some other dogs and is possessive of his food.



*NOTE: There is a link provided on his page to contact the Humane Society of Concord and Greater Cabarrus Co. directly. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Tails of Hope Rescue Locust, NC*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Locust, NC | Henry


*ADOPTED!*

*Henry*
Golden Retriever • Young • Male • Extra Large
*Tails of Hope Rescue Locust, NC*




















*ABOUT HENRY*
Henry is an awesome dog. He is house trained, great with other pets, and kids. He is super affectionate and loves to ride in the car. He is approx 1.5 years old, neutered, up to date on shots, heartworm negative AND microchipped!! He would make a great addition to your family this holiday. $250 Adoption 

Henry will need a fenced yard and kids to play with. He has passed basic puppy training and knows sit, stay, lay down, shake, roll over, leave it, and wait. He also loves to play fetch. Walks well on a leash and listens to commands. 

Special needs: Henry has a very sensitive stomach and must be kept on a rigid diet. 

*Please contact [email protected] for more information on adoption! *

*We are an all volunteer rescue organization that foster these animals at our homes. We have an application process prior to adoption and appointments must be made to meet the pets. Please email us to request an application and appointment. 

THANK YOU!


*NOTE: Link is provided on his page to contact Tails of Hope Rescue directly or through email address provided above. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTED Friends for Animals Humane Society of Burke County Morganton, NC*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Morganton, NC | Monopoly

*ADOPTED*

*Monopoly*
Golden Retriever Mix • Adult • Male • Large
*Friends for Animals Humane Society of Burke County Morganton, NC
*











*ABOUT MONOPOLY*
All puppies and dogs adopted from Friends for Animals are spayed or neutered, have been wormed, and are age-appropriately up to date with all vaccinations. Dogs over one year of age are heart worm tested. Micro chipping is available for a nominal fee.

*NOTE: Direct link to contact the Friends for Animals Humane Society of Burke County Morganton, NC is provided on his page. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTED Daisy's Place Retriever Rescue Charleston, SC*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Charleston, SC | Penny
*
ADOPTED!*

*Penny*
Golden Retriever Mix • Adult • Female • Medium
*Daisy's Place Retriever Rescue Charleston, SC*










*ABOUT PENNY*
Hi there! Iâ€™m Penny and me and my son, Finn, were in an awful situation â€“ we were with someone called a hoarder, there are were a lot of us all in one place and we werenâ€™t getting very good care. So we ended up at the shelter, but thankfully I was able to stay with my son! Now me and Finn, are both Daisy Dogs â€“ well technically at 4 years young, heâ€™s a Rosebud (an honorary Daisy Dog under the age of 6)! Iâ€™m the perfect age, 8 years young! Weâ€™re in a loving foster home and life is good! Me and Finn are both super sweet, we love everyone â€¦ other dogs, cats, kids â€“ even gerbils! And weâ€™re both really healthy, too â€“ no nasty heartworms! Weâ€™d really like to stay together, so if you have room in your heart and home for two sweet Goldens, please consider adopting us! With two, you never have to feel guilty about leaving us alone, weâ€™ll keep each other company!


*NOTE: Direct link to contact Daisy's Place Retriever Rescue Charleston, SC is provided on her PF page.*


----------



## Wendy427

Is it OK to include goldens and golden mixes that we see on Craigslist in this thread?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTED! Daisy's Place Retriever Rescue Charleston, SC*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Charleston, SC | Tyler


*ADOPTED!*


*Tyler*
Golden Retriever Mix • Adult • Male • Medium
*Daisy's Place Retriever Rescue Charleston, SC*











*ABOUT TYLER*
Hi there! Iâ€™m Tyler, and as you can see, Iâ€™m a gorgeous Golden mix boy! I used to have a loving home and then my people got busy and life changed, me and my fur companion ended up out in the yard most of the time and then he went to the rainbow bridge and I was all alone outside. I was very lonely and I just wanted someone to love. But that all changed the day I went to Charleston to start my new life as a Daisy Dog! Now Iâ€™m in a loving foster home and my foster parents are the best! My foster mom takes me in the car all the time â€“ I love riding in the car, woohoo! I also got to go to something called a â€˜fox huntâ€™ â€¦ I even met some horses, they were pretty big, but I liked them. I really really love love people â€¦ Iâ€™m good with most other dogs, but I donâ€™t like it when little dogs get all yappy in my face, so Iâ€™m best with another sweet easy going dog! Right now Iâ€™m going through heartworm treatment, so I need to take it easy and be quiet until the end of February â€¦ after that, itâ€™s time to hit the beach! If youâ€™re looking for a loving companion who will be your partner in life, going for walks, snuggling on the couch and always by your side, Iâ€™m the guy for you!

*NOTE: A direct link to contact Daisy's Place Retriever Rescue of Charleston, SC is provided in the listing on Petfinder.com*


----------



## Karen519

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

These are all very beautiful Golden Retrievers up for adoption. Thanks for bringing attention to them. Hope someone goes to see them!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTED Winnipeg Humane Society-Canada*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=a.321515877784.189812.26030972784&type=1

*ADOPTED!*












*The Winnipeg Humane Society*
*Ray *
345661
Golden Retriever 
Male
8 years 7 months


*CONTACT INFO:*

*The Winnipeg Humane Society For more information on Ray, please call adoptions at 204-982-2035. Thanks.*

Ray is happy-go-lucky kinda guy, he is always happy to meet people, and always has a wagging tail. He enjoys being petted and loves to play with toys! He will bring back the toy over and over just so you can throw it again and again. Come meet this sweet boy, he may be the ray of sunshine you've been seeking!

*Ray is also listed on Petfinder.com, there is a direct link on his page to contact the Winnipeg Humane Society there-

Petfinder | | | , |*


----------



## Karen519

*Plum, PA-Senior Golden Girl in need!!!*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Plum, PA | Nugget

*PLEASE HELP THIS OLDER GOLDEN!! Call Joe to ask about her. He's just courtesy posting her-she is in boarding, but not for long!*

About Nugget

Nugget is a sweet older golden retriever who has found herself in a dire situation. *Her owner is homeless and has been boarding Nugget for the past month. Sadly, the money for boarding is running out and Nugget faces going to the pound. Nugget is a friendly girl who like all goldens just loves people, other dogs and cats.* Nugget is up to date with vaccinations and is house trained and crate trained. She does have issues with grain in her food and does best on a grain free diet. She has also had two seizures in the past few years that where brought on by very stressful situations. She is on medication to help with her seizures and it is less than $15 per month, so is very affordable. Nugget would love to have a family to spend her "golden" years with, could it be you? We have been having problems with our SPARRO email, so *if you have any questions about Nugget, or would like to meet her, please call SPARRO at 412-795-0163 and leave a message with your contact info.*
More About Nugget

Pet ID: 874 • House trained • Spayed/Neutered • Shots Current

****I emld. ALL OF THE GOLDEN RESCUES!


----------



## elizabethmz

Dear Carolina Mom,
I contacted Holly Hicks at Tails of Hope in Locust NC regarding adopting Henry and received a response today as follows:

He is going on a home visit this weekend. If you want, I can let you know if it doesn't work out. 

I emailed Holly back and said that just in case it didn't work out, we would like to be put on the list for adoption. I was sad that Henry was already adopted but so very happy he has found a wonderful loving home.

Thank you so much for this fantastic thread as I will sure to be watching closely and applying when possible if we see a young male golden. 

Thank you again, truly appreciate your thoughtfulness in helping us of those out there trying to adopt a rescue.
Please take care,
Elizabeth


----------



## Karen519

*Elizabeth*

Elizabeth

Please keep us posted on Henry! That is so wonderful you contacted them.
Did she know where you lived-do they have a transport, or would you drive
to pick him up?


----------



## elizabethmz

Dear Karen,
Yes, Holly knew where we lived as I attached application and some pictures of our babies. I also just went on Pet Finders and we found a beautiful loving young male Golden called Charlie from Sherman, CT and I sent his Foster Dad an email with application and pictures also.
I will definitely keep you posted on both! LIGGR is due to come next week for a home inspection but the Kathy said that the chances are very slim of finding a young male "well" Golden through their organization. We still wanted to try and if they do the home inspection and we pass, maybe they would be kind enough to recommend us as parents if we find a Golden from another state.
Thanks again for everything and please many thanks to Carolina's Mom too!
Elizabeth


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

elizabethmz said:


> Dear Carolina Mom,
> I contacted Holly Hicks at Tails of Hope in Locust NC regarding adopting Henry and received a response today as follows:
> 
> He is going on a home visit this weekend. If you want, I can let you know if it doesn't work out.
> 
> I emailed Holly back and said that just in case it didn't work out, we would like to be put on the list for adoption. I was sad that Henry was already adopted but so very happy he has found a wonderful loving home.
> 
> Thank you so much for this fantastic thread as I will sure to be watching closely and applying when possible if we see a young male golden.
> 
> Thank you again, truly appreciate your thoughtfulness in helping us of those out there trying to adopt a rescue.
> Please take care,
> Elizabeth


So sorry this did not work out, it only means that the dog you're meant to have is still out there and waiting for you. 

I checked Henry's PF page today, his status has been changed to ADOPTED,
I updated his info.

Best of luck to you with the boy you've applied for, hope it works out for you. Keep us posted!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE, listing removedWhispering Woods Animal Rescue Philadelphia, PA*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Philadelphia, PA | BUTKE: COURTESY POST


*BUTKE: COURTESY POST*
Golden Retriever & Cocker Spaniel Mix • Senior • Male • Large
*Whispering Woods Animal Rescue Philadelphia, PA*

*UPDATE-Listing has been removed, believe he has been placed, could not get confirmation.*

******Listing says this boy is GR and Cocker Spaniel Mix, I don't see the CS in him at all. *




















ABOUT BUTKE: COURTESY POST
Butke is an 11 year old cocker/golden mix, medium sized. He has been with the same family since he was 4 months old. Due to divorce, his owner cannot keep him. He is mellow and loving, great with kids.

*Please contact [email protected] for further information*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE: ADOPTION PENDING Little Pink Shelter Westport, CT*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Westport, CT | Tawny

*Tawny*
Golden Retriever & Labrador Retriever Mix • Baby • Female • Large
*Little Pink Shelter Westport, CT*

*UPDATE: ADOPTION PENDING*





















*
ABOUT TAWNY*

*IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN ADOPTING PLEASE COPY AND PASTE THIS LINK TO GET TO OUR ONLINE APPLICATION:
The Little Pink Shelter - Adoption Application
*

DUE TO HIGH VOLUME, WE WILL NOT ANSWER INDIVIDUAL EMAILS ASKING IF THE DOG IS AVAILABLE. IF IT IS LISTED WITHOUT THE WORD "PENDING", IT MEANS IT IS AVAILABLE.
When Tawny and her sister Ivory were found by the side of a busy highway in Arkansas you can imagine how grateful they were when they saw the friendly face of the kind motorist who stopped to help them. The kind motorist brought them to safety and now Tawny and Ivory are getting lots of love until they find their forever homes. The girls are playful, affectionate and friendly and follow everyone like . . . puppy dogs!! Both girls are beautiful, about 3 months old, healthy and ready to go! We are not sure of their mix but they are the cutest fluffballs we've ever seen!! Tawny looks like she might be a big girl so please make sure size doesn't matter to you! 

If you're up for the ride of your life with this little fluffball, please visit www.pinkshelter.com for more information about the adoption process, please visit www.pinkshelter.com for more information about the adoption process. Full vetting included in her $350 adoption fee. 

*IF YOU HAVE AOL or YAHOO PLEASE CHECK YOUR SPAM FILE FOR OUR RESPONSE.
MORE ABOUT TAWNY*
Pet ID: • Shots Current


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE: ADOPTION PENDING Little Pink Shelter Westport, CT*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Westport, CT | Ivory

*Ivory*
Golden Retriever & Labrador Retriever Mix • Baby • Female • Large
*Little Pink Shelter Westport, CT*

*UPDATE: ADOPTION PENDING*


















*
ABOUT IVORY*

*IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN ADOPTING PLEASE COPY AND PASTE THIS LINK TO GET TO OUR ONLINE APPLICATION:
The Little Pink Shelter - Adoption Application
*

*DUE TO HIGH VOLUME, WE WILL NOT ANSWER INDIVIDUAL EMAILS ASKING IF THE DOG IS AVAILABLE. IF IT IS LISTED WITHOUT THE WORD "PENDING", IT MEANS IT IS AVAILABLE.*


When Ivory and her sister Tawny were found by the side of a busy highway in Arkansas you can imagine how grateful they were when they saw the friendly face of the kind motorist who stopped to help them. The kind motorist brought them to safety and now Ivory and Tawny are getting lots of love until they find their forever homes. The girls are playful, affectionate and friendly and follow everyone like . . . puppy dogs!! Both girls are beautiful, about 3 months old, healthy and ready to go! We are not sure of their mix but they are the cutest fluffballs we've ever seen!! Ivory looks like she might be a big girl so please make sure size doesn't matter to you! If you're up for the ride of your life with this little fluffball, please visit www.pinkshelter.com for more information about the adoption process, please visit www.pinkshelter.com for more information about the adoption process. Full vetting included in her $350 adoption fee. 

*IF YOU HAVE AOL or YAHOO PLEASE CHECK YOUR SPAM FILE FOR OUR RESPONSE.*


----------



## Karen519

*Nugget*

Just saw this update on Nugget, girl on the first page that needs a new home.

This was a comment by Southwest Pennsylvania Retriever Rescue who courtesy posted her.

Great news! I have had several emails from people interested in Nugget. I will be getting back to them today and maybe we can find her a home soon!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Southwest-Pennsylvania-Retriever-Rescue-Organization/335972249859327


----------



## Tahnee GR

*UPDATE, BOTH ADOPTED!Senior Golden and a Golden Mix Available-Stevens Point, WI*

There are two boys looking for a home. 

*This a lovely older Golden boy, Matt, looking for his forever home*

https://www.facebook.com/HSPCWI/photos/pcb.648952998486358/648952628486395/?type=1&theater

*PETFINDER.COM lsiting-*

*UPDATE: Matt has been Adopted!*

Petfinder Adopted | Dog | Golden Retriever | Plover, WI | Matt

*NOTE: Direct link on Matt's Petfinder.com page to contact the Humane Society of Portage County WI
*

*HUMANE SOCIETY OF PORTAGE COUNTY-
Humane Society of Portage County, Wisconsin
*

*CONTACT INFO:*
Humane Society of Portage County, Wisconsin

Hours of Operation
Mon, Tue, Thur & Fri | 11AM - 5PM CST
Sat & Sun | 11AM - 3PM CST
Wed - Closed



Adoption
715-344-6012
[email protected]


*About Matt-*
Matt is a senior Golden Retriever who came to us as a stray on 2.22.14. As you can see from his photoshoot... he still LOVES to play, especially when snow is involved! He could live with children where he is not the primary focus of their attention. Matt needs to go to a quiet home with a low key lifestyle. He could live with other dogs. Matt's adoption fee is $105 which includes his neuter, microchip and he is up to date on all of his shots.
















*This boy is a sweet looking mix looking for a forever home!*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Plover, WI | Doogie




*Doogie
Golden Retriever • Senior • Male • Large
Humane Society of Portage County Plover, WI

*

*UPDATE-ADOPTED!!!!!!!*











*ABOUT DOOGIE*
Doogie is a senior Golden Retriever who came to us as a transfer from Langlade County Humane Society. He is not a fan of other dogs. He loves to go for walks. Doogie would do best with children ages 15 and older. Don't be intimidated by Doogie's teeth, he's just smiling at you! Poor Doogie is always misunderstood because he looks like he's snarling at you. Please meet him and give him a try, He's a super loving guy! Happy dogs come from Wisconsin!

*NOTE: Direct link is provided on his page to contact the HUMANE SOCIETY OF PORTAGE COUNTY, WI*


----------



## Karen519

*Tahnee*

Tahnee

Thanks for posting! Beautiful boys!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTED Sparta, IL RANDOLPH COUNTY HUMANE SOCIETY*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1


*Chopper-*

*ADOPTED!*













Golden Retriever .. Senior Male .. almost 8 years old

Spayed/neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots .. Good with dogs .. Good with kids

Chopper’s owner got a BIG promotion, and they are moving out of the area. Suddenly Chopper was about to become another throw away, even though they had him since he was an 8 week old baby. He has lived his entire life outside. He is now almost 8 yrs old. We got another call from the vet. Would we be willing to take in a senior dog? Of course we would. He is a wonderful dog. He is super gentle, and he has cried several nights for his family. What a shame! We had Chopper neutered, vaccinated, heartworm tested, and micro-chipped. Who is willing to take such a gentle guy and offer him a loving home for the time he has left on this earth? Is it you? Are you willing to give him love and comfort, and a warm place to lay his head? *If you would like to share your home and your heart contact [email protected] and ask for an application.*

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Randolph County Humane Society
414 W. Belmont St
Sparta, IL 62286
Phone: 618-443-3363
E-mail: [email protected]*

*Home -*

*Shelter hours:*
Shelter hours are M-F - 9-1pm
Appointments can be made for evenings and weekends by just calling us at 618-443-3363.
*
Adopting a friend*
Our dog adoption fees start at $190.00 and up.
All paid fees help to off set the cost of the Spay or Neuter, shots, worming, ear cleaning, and when needed light dental care, Rabies shots Certificates, and Micro-Chipping, Heart-Worm Testing, fecal float is done, all preventative is administered when a negative Heart-worm result is present, & flea treatment started.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE, ADOPTED! Henry County Humane Society-Kewanee, IL*

https://www.facebook.com/henrycount...43189.152230578173011/654550621274335/?type=1


*ADOPTED*











*
Cletus-*

This is Cletus and he is still available for adoption. He is a retriever mix with a lot of energy. Our shelter is at full capacity and Cletus needs a family to play with. *For more information about Cletus call Kellie at 309-883-0469 Lets share and like Cletus so he can find his furever home.*


*Henry County Humane Society-*
Kewanee Humane Society


*Henry County Humane Society
Fisher Ave. Kewanee IL 61443
Phone 1(309)852-0040
Emergency # 1(309) 883-0469
Email: [email protected]

Business Hours
Monday- Saturday
Morning 8:00-11:00 am
Afternoon 4:00- 6:00 pm*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTEDUnion, MO- Franklin County Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1


*ADOPTED*

Friends of Golden Retrievers
*“Gulliver” .. ID#26162*

Golden Retriever.. Adult Male .. approx. 2 years old

Spayed/neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots












I am really cute and friendly. I am about 2 years old, a lost pet and ready for a new home. I need to get a fair amount of exercise and a large amount of love. *For more information on this dog or any of our adoptable pets, please call the shelter at 636-583-4300 or stop by! *

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Franklin County Humane Society 
1222 West Main St. 
Union, MO 63084 
Phone: 636-583-4300
Email: [email protected]
WEBSITE: FCHS HOME

Shelter hours:
Mon 11am - 6pm
Wed, Thurs, Fri, Sat 11am - 4pm
Closed on Sun and Tues*

Adopting a friend
Adoption fees: 
Dogs and Puppies - $85 to 180
Choice breed dogs and puppies - $200 to 300
FEES FOR DOGS INCLUDE: heartworm test, vaccinations, microchip, spay or neuter, deworming, flea treatment and complimentary vet visit at Pet Station


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

I emld. As Good As Gold in Illinois for Cletus at the Henry County Humane Society in Kewanee, IL, as I am worried they are saying the shelter is full.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Karen519 said:


> I emld. As Good As Gold in Illinois for Cletus at the Henry County Humane Society in Kewanee, IL, as I am worried they are saying the shelter is full.[/QUOTE
> 
> *Thanks Karen*, some of the H.S. will eventually release a dog to a Rescue if it hasn't been adopted within a certain time frame and they are getting full.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Crawford County Humane Society Robinson, IL*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Robinson, IL | Chrissy


*ADOPTED*

*Chrissy*
Golden Retriever Mix • Adult • Female • Large
*Crawford County Humane Society Robinson, IL*





















*ABOUT CHRISSY*
*
Please e-mail [email protected]* for an application if interested in adopting this pet. We do require that approved adopters come to the shelter to pick up their new pet, so be sure you are able to make the drive before contacting us.

The shelter is open Tuesday through Saturday 1 to 5 p.m. For more information on an animal please call during business hours.
Adoption fees are listed on our main page.


*NOTE: Send email to [email protected] to get an Adoption Application.

Direct link to CCHS is also on her page.*

*Crawford County Humane Society 
911 East Wilkin Street 
Robinson,IL 62454
Phone: 618-544-8698
*

*For more information visit their Petfinder.com page-*
Crawford County Humane Society


ETA: *Rescues
We do often work with Rescue groups. To be part of our Shelter Transfer Program please e-mail [email protected] for a rescue transfer form. When we receive your completed form, we will review it. Please allow several days for this review process.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE- ADOPTED! Carthage Humane Society Carthage, MO*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Carthage, MO | Skipper


*UPDATE: ADOPTED!*

*Skipper*
Golden Retriever • Adult • Male • Large
*Carthage Humane Society Carthage, MO*






















ABOUT SKIPPER
Pet ID: C5955 • Spayed/Neutered • Shots Current

*NOTE: Direct link to contact the Carthage Humane Society is on Skipper's page*

*Carthage Humane Society-
Carthage Humane Society
13860 Dog Kennel Lane
Carthage, MO 64836
[email protected]
Tel 417-358-6402
*

*Monday-Friday, Noon-5:30 PM
Saturday, 11am-4pm
*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE, ADOPTED! Perry County Humane Society Linden, TN*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Linden, TN | buddy

*
UPDATE: ADOPTED!*

*Buddy
Golden Retriever Mix • Adult • Male • Medium
Perry County Humane Society Linden, TN*












ABOUT BUDDY
Contact Treena at 931-589-5352 This is buddy he is a really sweet dog and loves everyone, he has been with us for awhile and would love to go to his forever home, His adoption fee is 100.00 this covers his neutering, rabies and heart worm test , and flea and tick meds

*Note: Direct link on Buddy's Petfinder page to contact PCHS directly.
*

Perry County Humane Society


*Perry County Humane Society 
PO Box 114 
Linden, TN 37096 
Phone: 931-589-5352 or 931-589-2070

Email: [email protected] *


----------



## Karen519

*Nugget*



Karen519 said:


> Just saw this update on Nugget, girl on the first page that needs a new home.
> 
> This was a comment by Southwest Pennsylvania Retriever Rescue who courtesy posted her.
> 
> Great news! I have had several emails from people interested in Nugget. I will be getting back to them today and maybe we can find her a home soon!
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Southwest-Pennsylvania-Retriever-Rescue-Organization/335972249859327


I just msg.'d Joe from Southwest Pennsylvania Retriever Rescue to ask if he's heard anything more about Nugget.


----------



## Karen519

*Update: Nugget at SPARRO might get adopted*

*I msg.d Joe Maringo of SPARRO on Facebook and this is what he said about Nugget, in Plum, PA:

I will be picking her up tomorrow and have a family very interested in adopting her. I will post pix and video of her when I get her.

I told him to keep us posted! Paws crossed the family loves her.*


And one more addition today. Nugget, an older golden retriever who's owner is now homeless. Nugget is staying in a boarding kennel right now and could really use a forever home.



Nugget is a sweet older golden retriever who has found herself in a dire situation. Her owner is homeless and has been boarding Nugget for the past month. Sadly, the money for boarding is running out and Nugget...


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=360041&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1394030263


----------



## elizabethmz

Hi Karen,
I know, I am so bad as I promised not to go on the forum and concentrate on doing my work, but I get automatic email messages each time a post to rescue group so I'm not completely a "bad girl"!

I am so excited and overwhelmed with JOY that Nugget has found a forever home!

Reading your post of message you received from Joe Maringo, just made me so very happy - just warms my heart!

Thanks again for the post and thank you so much for all your help in finding Nugget a FOREVER HOME!!!

Okay, now I promise to go back to work !

Love, 
Elizabeth


----------



## Karen519

*Elizabeth*

She hasn't for sure found a home yet, but from what Joe said it sounds pretty good! 

I KNOW him from a Lab Forum.

You need to go to your profile and uncheck receiving notifications to your posts. 
I will try to find the exact steps and let you know. I don't have my notifications on because my entire email would be filled with them!

Eliz.:

Go to your control panel, click on edit options and in this
box
make sure you use the drop down arrow to choose: Do Not Subscribe to this thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

Default Thread Subscription ModeWhen you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread. 
Do not subscribe No email notification Instant email notification Daily email notification Weekly email notification Default Thread Subscription Mode:


----------



## ArchersMom

Just found this boy off petfinder.com. I haven't contacted anyone as I'm not even close to the area but this looks like he's not in a very good shelter so it made me nervous.....

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | San Bernardino, CA | A588615 URGENT! My name is JR. DEVORE SHELTER

*UPDATE: Reunited with his family!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Archer's Mom*-I just sent his info to the CA GR Rescue that covers this shelter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE, REUNITED WITH FAMILY Devore Animal Shelter, San Bernardino, CA*



ArchersMom said:


> Just found this boy off petfinder.com. I haven't contacted anyone as I'm not even close to the area but this looks like he's not in a very good shelter so it made me nervous.....
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | San Bernardino, CA | A588615 URGENT! My name is JR. DEVORE SHELTER


*UPDATE: REUNITED WITH OWNERS*

*A588615 URGENT! My name is JR. 
DEVORE SHELTER
Golden Retriever • Adult • Male • Large
Saving Shelter Pets of California, Inc. San Bernardino, CA*












This dog is EXTREMELY TIME SENSITIVE. Will you save their life? They need an adopter to save them or they will very soon succumb to euthanasia. Remember - dogs in the shelter are often stressed or scared. It's a frightening place to be. They may not always show well - please don't pass them by - give them a second chance at life! 

PET ID# A588615 Now â€“ Urgent!

Age: 3 years old


These dogs need someone to open their heart and their home to him. The shelter is very high and fast kill due to the amount of owner surrenders in that region. So many adorable dogs are losing their lives every day at this shelter.

You must call the shelter first thing in the morning to let them know you are on your way. Give them your name and phone number, and ask they put it on the dog's cage card. (Please contact the shelter, as our email address does not reach the shelter and we have no further information on these dogs).

****DEVORE ANIMAL SHELTER*** 
19777 Shelter Way, San Bernardino, CA 92407
909-386-9820
SHELTER HOURS: 
Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Fridays OPEN 10:00 AM â€“ 6:30 PM
Wednesdays OPEN 10:00 AM â€“ 7:00 PM
Saturday and Sundays OPEN 10:00 AM â€“ 5:00 PM*
County of San Bernardino Department of Public Health Animal Care & Control


----------



## Karen519

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

I msg.'d Steve Harlin, too, about the beautiful Golden in San Bernardino.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-Adopted/Rescued Humane Society of Northwest GA- Dalton, GA*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1


*UPDATE-Adopted/Rescued!*

*Delta went into Rescue with ADOPT A GOLDEN ATLANTA, if anyone is interested in her, contact ADOPT A GOLDEN ATLANTA-

Orphan Golden Retrievers at Adopt a Golden Atlanta - Golden Retriever Rescue Organization Serving the Southeast

Adopt a Golden Atlanta - Golden Retriever Rescue Organization Serving the Southeast*












*“Delta” 
*
Golden Retriever .. Young Female .. 1 year old

Spayed/neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots

Delta is a gorgeous full blooded Golden Retriever. She is about one year old. Delta is so friendly and so eager to play. She will make a great companion and family dog. If you are interested in this beauty go to Humane Society of Northwest Georgia to apply. DOB 1/4/13

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Humane Society of NWGA
1703 Cleveland Hwy
Dalton, GA 30719
Phone: 706-226-5002
E-mail: [email protected]*
*Website:Humane Society of Northwest Georgia*

*Shelter hours:*
If you are unable to visit during our normal adoption hours Saturday 12 - 4 pm another time can be scheduled for you to visit.

Adopting a friend
Adoption fee - $150 

The adoption fee includes: Spay or neuter, age appropriate vaccinations, medical check-up, flea preventative, deworming, heartworm test


----------



## Karen519

*Delta*

Delta sure is beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Karen519 said:


> Delta sure is beautiful!


That she is.

I like Chrissy..........


----------



## elizabethmz

Dear Caroina Mom & Karen,
I called yesterday evening and unable to get through to Devore Animal Shelter regarding JR. I am so worried he will be euthanized before adopted. If it wasn't for the fact that he is in California, no matter what our finacial conditions I would go rescue him - I am so worried!!! I also went on their website County of San Bernardino Department of Public Health Animal Care & Control and could not find JR. so does that mean he has gone over the Rainbow Bridge ! I'm saying my prayers he was adopted.
Would it be okay to send me a message if you find out if he was adopted. My prayers are with him, JR seem like such a sweet loving Golden.
Thank you,
Elizabeth


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

elizabethmz said:


> Dear Caroina Mom & Karen,
> I called yesterday evening and unable to get through to Devore Animal Shelter regarding JR. I am so worried he will be euthanized before adopted. If it wasn't for the fact that he is in California, no matter what our finacial conditions I would go rescue him - I am so worried!!! I also went on their website County of San Bernardino Department of Public Health Animal Care & Control and could not find JR. so does that mean he has gone over the Rainbow Bridge ! I'm saying my prayers he was adopted.
> Would it be okay to send me a message if you find out if he was adopted. My prayers are with him, JR seem like such a sweet loving Golden.
> Thank you,
> Elizabeth



I was checking his status also and haven't found anything on him yet. 
I too did not see him listed at this shelter anymore. 

I'll keep checking.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Stanly County H.S., Albemarle, NC*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...05.2108348.1192239717&type=1&relevant_count=1



*ADOPTED!*

*Petfinder.com link:Petfinder Adopted | Dog | Golden Retriever | Albemarle, NC | Gilmore
*
*Gilmore:*

Gorgeous Golden mix boy "Gilmore" is available from the *Stanly County Humane Society, Albemarle, NC. Shelter contact: 704-983-7729.*
Gilmore is a young male Golden Retriever mix. He looks almost full Golden. Super sweet boy!











*Stanley County Humane Society-
Home Page
2049 Badin Rd, Albemarle NC 28001
(704)-983-7729
[email protected]*

*
Submit Adoption Application via online-*
Adoption


----------



## elizabethmz

Dear Carolina Mom,

I found JR on "Pet Finders" which I think is where you found him. They still have him listed but not sure what to do to prevent them from Euthanizing him?

I'm sorry, I don't mean to bud into your "thread", and my only intention was trying to help. Please accept my appologies, you I know are overwhelmed and working so hard as it is, you need me like a hole in the head. Just wanted to try and save JR but my guess is I cannot 

Please take care and thank you so much for all your hard and dilegent work in trying to save our Beloved Goldens.
Sincerely,
Elizabeth


*About A588615 URGENT! My name is JR. DEVORE SHELTER*

This dog is EXTREMELY TIME SENSITIVE. Will you save their life? They need an adopter to save them or they will very soon succumb to euthanasia. Remember - dogs in the shelter are often stressed or scared. It's a frightening place to be. They may not always show well - please don't pass them by - give them a second chance at life! 

PET ID# A588615 Now – Urgent!

Age: 3 years old


These dogs need someone to open their heart and their home to him. The shelter is very high and fast kill due to the amount of owner surrenders in that region. So many adorable dogs are losing their lives every day at this shelter.

You must call the shelter first thing in the morning to let them know you are on your way. Give them your name and phone number, and ask they put it on the dog's cage card. (Please contact the shelter, as our email address does not reach the shelter and we have no further information on these dogs).

***DEVORE ANIMAL SHELTER*** 
19777 Shelter Way, San Bernardino, CA 92407
909-386-9820
SHELTER HOURS: 
Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Fridays OPEN 10:00 AM – 6:30 PM
Wednesdays OPEN 10:00 AM – 7:00 PM
Saturday and Sundays OPEN 10:00 AM – 5:00 PM
County of San Bernardino Department of Public Health Animal Care & Control
(check both the Adoptable AND the Lost and Found section for adoptable animals).
*WE NEED VOLUNTEERS TO POST AND REMOVE ANIMALS ONLINE - INQUIRE VIA EMAIL LINK PLEASE IF INTERESTED *


----------



## Karen519

*Elizabeth*

The best thing to do for him is to email the Golden Rescues in CA for him.
Carolina Mom emld. the closest rescue in CA for him and I emld. Steve Harlin, who is with a Golden Rescue and he contacted a Sanctuary for him.
Praying that somebody saves him!

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## elizabethmz

*Southern California*

Hi Karen,

I posted to a few Golden Retriever South California sites but not sure all emails went through. Very frustrating, not being able to find telephone numbers. Anyway I will keep trying later this evening.
Please take care and thanks for the information:wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

elizabethmz said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> I posted to a few Golden Retriever South California sites but not sure all emails went through. Very frustrating, not being able to find telephone numbers. Anyway I will keep trying later this evening.
> Please take care and thanks for the information:wavey:


Elizabeth, here is the National listings for GR Rescues throughout the US.
Contact info is provided for each group. Click on the Group's name and all their contact info comes up along with the areas they serve/cover. 


National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## elizabethmz

Dear Carolina Mom,

I think GREAT News, JR has been reunited with his family as I just received a response with connection to Face Book

I sent email to:

Forever Friends Golden Retriever Rescue of Ventura County
Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue
Golden Retriever Club of San Diego Rescue Service
Homeward Bound Rescue and Sanctuary Inc
Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue Inc
Retrievers and Friends of Southern California
Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


Thanks for your email. He is no longer on the website. However I found this on facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/118795328205474/photos/a.407457879339216.97606.118795328205474/603785013039834/?type=1

It says he was reunited with his family 

Thank you for bringing it to our attention.

Sancha
FFGRR

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, March 12, 2014 12:10 PM
To: [email protected]; [email protected]; Sancha Fowler
Subject: [Contact Form] From Elizabeth M. Zahn

Name: Elizabeth M. Zahn 

Email: [email protected] 

Phone: 631-223-2538 

Subject: URGENT - Please save JR 

Message: Hi,
I found JR on Golden Retriever Forum Rescue link and he is in a Shelter due to be Euthanized. I live in Long Island New York, otherwise I would have gone to save him.

Would you be able to try and get JR into a Golden Rescue Group so he can be saved?

Devore Animal Shelter, San Bernardino, CA ________________________________________
Quote:
Originally Posted by ArchersMom
Just found this boy off petfinder.com. I haven't contacted anyone as I'm not even close to the area but this looks like he's not in a very good shelter so it made me nervous.....

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | San Bernardino, CA | A588615 URGENT! My name is JR. DEVORE SHELTER


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yay! This is GREAT news, thank you for posting the update.

I didn't have the FB link, I was looking to see if he was on there somewhere, but couldn't find it.


----------



## Karen519

*Elizabeth*

Elizabeth

Thanks for emlg. the rescues and for telling us he was reunited with his owners!
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...97606.118795328205474/603785013039834/?type=1


----------



## Karen519

*Nugget-11 year old Golden Ret. in Plum, PA*

Just saw this posted on Joe Maringo's Facebook Page, he is with Southwest Pennsylvania Retriever Rescue.

He went to get Nugget out of boarding and was surprised how spunky she is, but she needs to be an only dog-if you know of anyone who would be a good match for her, please let them know and have them contact Joe.

*https://www.facebook.com/joe.maringo?fref=ts*


*So do you remember Nugget the 11 year old golden retriever with seizures and skin issues I posted last week? I was in need of a place she could go to get her out of boarding after her owner basically became homeless. I had several people offer to take her in, so yesterday I drove up to Indiana PA and picked her up. I guess I was expecting something a little different than what I found when I met her. Her owner did say she was in good health, but I did not expect this!

Nugget golden - YouTube


Nugget golden

Nugget is an 11 year old golden retriever who is available for adoption at Southwest PA Retriever Rescue Organization*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE: Going into RescueSpartanburg, SC, Spartanburg Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*NOTE: I sent Tanner's info to the three GR Rescues in SC
*


*UPDATE: Foothills GR Rescue in SC is picking Tanner up today!
*
*“Tanner”.. ID#22206024*

Golden Retriever.. Adult Male

Spayed/neutered

*Spartanburg Humane Society 
150 Dexter Road
Spartanburg, SC 29303 
Phone: 864-583-4805 
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: Cat, Dog, Pet Adoption in Spartanburg, SC | Spartanburg Humane Society

Shelter hours:
Monday - Friday: 11 am - 6 pm 
Saturday - 11 am - 5 pm*











*** PLEASE NOTE*** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.


*Adopting a friend*
*Adoption fee - $85 includes:*
Spay or neuter surgery, Heartworm test (dogs over 6 months), initial vaccination for protection against parvovirus, distemper and other diseases, Bordetella vaccination for protection against kennel cough, Rabies vaccination, permanent microchip, one free post adoption health exam at the SHS Veterinary Clinic or some area veterinary clinics, one month free pet health insurance 

*Rescues:*
The Spartanburg Humane Society (SHS) works with local, regional, and national rescue groups, which we refer to as placement partners. Our goal is to partner with groups who share our commitment to placing medically and behaviorally healthy animals into loving forever homes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTED Decatur, IL Homeward Bound Animal Shelter*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59333.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*PER JAVMAN-ADOPTED!*




> *I can confirm Benson has been adopted! I received the following response via email this morning:
> 
> "Good Morning,Benson has been adopted.Thank you and have a nice day.
> *




*“Benson” .. ID#3716*

Golden Retriever/Labrador Retriever mix .. Adult Male .. 2 years old











Hello, my name is Benson and I am a 2 year old Golden Retriever mix who is here at the shelter looking for my new forever home. I would be a great companion for a family that is looking for a friend to do fun outside activities with. I’m very friendly and get along with other dogs. I am current on my vaccinations, I am also neutered and microchipped. *You can fill out an application on line or in person. I hope to see you soon. I would really like to meet you. Love Benson *

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Homeward Bound Pet Shelter 
1720 Huston Drive 
Decatur, IL 62526 
Phone: (217) 876-1266 
Fax: (217) 876-1604
Email:[email protected]*
WEBSITE: Homeward Bound

*Shelter hours:
Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday: 11:00am to 4:00pm 
Closed to the public on Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, and major holidays

Adopting a friend
Adoption fee - Mix breed dogs (over 6 months) - $165
*
Includes spay/neuter, de-worm, microchip, age-appropriate vaccines (i.e. dhlp-parvo-corona-bordetella-rabies, HW negative). Adoptions also include 30 days free pet insurance.

*PLEASE NOTE: GOOD AS GOLD GR RESCUE is aware of this boy and will step in and take him if needed. Benson is highly adoptable........*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE WENT INTO RESCUE WITH AGA Jackson, GA Butts County Animal Control*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

Petfinder.com link: Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Jackson, GA | Orbit


*UPDATE-In Rescue with AGA ( Adopt a Golden Atlanta), if interested in adopting, contact AGA-
Adopt a Golden Atlanta - Golden Retriever Rescue Organization Serving the Southeast*

*“Orbit”

Golden Retriever mix .. Adult Male
*





















House trained

*** PLEASE NOTE*** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Butts County Animal Control 
158 Bibb Station Rd 
Jackson, GA 30233 
Phone: 770-775-8011 
Email: [email protected]*
*WEBSITE:Butts County Animal Control
*

*Shelter hours:*
Our hours are Monday through Friday 8:00 AM to 5:00 PM.

*Adopting a friend
Our Adoption fee is $35.00.
*


----------



## Karen519

*Orbit*

I just emld. all of the GEORGIA golden RESCUES FOR ORBIT!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTED! McPherson, KS-McPherson County Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*Sent their info to the KS GR Rescues*

*UPDATE-BOTH ADOPTED!*



*“Bear” and “Boomer” (Bonded pair need to stay together)
*
Golden Retriever mixes .. Young Males .. 1 year old

Spayed/neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots












*Bear-*











*Boomer-*











Bear and Boomer are one year old Golden mixes who needs a new home where they have plenty of room to run. They would love to go to the same home so they can continue to play together! They are happy, healthy, active pups who are always outdoors. They get along with all ages and have no behavior problems.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*McPherson County Humane Society 
201 S. Elm Street
McPherson, KS 67460 
Phone: 620-241-3682
Email: [email protected]
McPherson County Humane Society
*

*Shelter hours:*
Mondays, Tuesdays and Thursdays 7:00-9:00 pm
Evening and weekend appointments available upon request. 
*Please call 620-241-3682 to schedule a visit.

*

*Adopting a friend*
Adoption fee: $75 each
Includes vaccination against Rabies and Distemper, Heartworm tested, Spayed/neutered


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

*ADOPT A GOLDEN ATLANTA said they will get Orbit when his stray hold is up.*

Jackson, GA Butts County Animal Control 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...levant_count=1

Petfinder.com link: Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Jackson, GA | Orbit

“Orbit”

Golden Retriever mix .. Adult Male


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTED! North Wales, PA-Home at Last Dog Rescue*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | North Wales, PA | Barkley

*ADOPTED!*

*Barkley
Golden Retriever • Young • Male • Medium
Home At Last Dog Rescue North Wales, PA*











*ABOUT BARKLEY*
Hi I'm Barkley! Aren't I a handsome boy?? I love love love attention and cannot wait to come to PA to look for my new family. I seem to be fine with other dogs as long as there is a slow introduction, I don't want them in my face right away. Cats seem really interesting if they are far away but if they are next to you I will do what I can to get your attention and ignore them. At 40 lbs I'm just the perfect size. Won't you apply for me today??

Ever think about fostering a dog in need? Home At Last Dog Rescue needs fosters! We need volunteers to foster dogs in their homes until permanent homes are found. HAL provides vet care, food, toys. crates, etc. for the dog you are caring for. You provide love, and compassion. If you can't foster but can help watch a dog overnight here and there, help with transports or events, HAL needs volunteers too! Just email [email protected] for more information on how you can make a difference in a homeless pets life!

*HOME AT LAST DOG RESCUE, North Wales, PA
Our e-mail address:
[email protected]
WEBSITE: Home At Last Dog Rescue

Our mailing address:

Home At Last Dog Rescue
P.O. Box 1341
North Wales, PA 19454
*

*NOTE: There is a direct link on Barkley's PF page to contact Home at Last Dog Rescue. *


----------



## Javman

I can confirm Benson has been adopted! I received the following response via email this morning:

"Good Morning,Benson has been adopted.Thank you and have a nice day.Lisa"


----------



## Karen519

*Jayman*

So glad for Benson.
Did you see my msg. to you about Petfinder and the shelters and rescues nearer you with Goldens/Golden Mixes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Javman said:


> I can confirm Benson has been adopted! I received the following response via email this morning:
> 
> "Good Morning,Benson has been adopted.Thank you and have a nice day.Lisa"



Thank you-I updated his status.

*Karen,* if Orbit goes into Rescue and I don't catch it, let me know please.
Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTED! Pasadena, CA-Pasadena Humane Society & SPCA*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59333.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*UPDATE-ADOPTED!*
*ID#A351905*

Golden Retriever.. Adult Male










*PLEASE NOTE: The GRCGLAC is aware of this boy, they will step in and take him into Rescue if he is not adopted within a certain time period. The Pasadena H.S./SPCA wants to make him available for Adoption to the Public. *


*** PLEASE NOTE*** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Pasadena Humane Society & SPCA 
361 S. Raymond Ave
Pasadena, CA 91105
Phone: 626-792-7151
Fax: 626-792-3810
WEBSITE: Home - Pasadena Humane Society & SPCA

Petharbor listing: 

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.

Shelter hours:
Adoption Hours: 
Tuesday - Friday 9-4
Saturday - 9-3
Sunday - 11-3. 
Monday – Closed

Adopting a friend
Adoption fee - $125 which includes:
Spay/neuter surgery and vaccines 
Rabies Vaccine 
Free health exam within 5 days from a participating veterinarian 
Microchip/ PHS pet ID tag 
General information packet 
10% discount in PHS Pet Store 
Discounted training classes 
Dog DVD*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTED! PARIS, MAINE-Responsible Pet Care of Oxford Hills*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*
ADOPTED!*

*Malcolm-[/B].. ID#6716984











Golden Retriever mix .. Adult Male .. approx. 7 years old

Spayed/Neutered.. Up-to-date with routine shots .. House trained .. Special Needs

MALCOLM is a love bug. He is about 7 years old. He's an office dog here at the shelter and loves to greet all of our visitors! He loves everyone, has had playtime with other dogs and even sleeps with the office cat. It's just awesome to see the two of them curled up together!!! He's a bit on the smaller size for a Golden Retriever but we think that makes him all the more loveable! When he came to the shelter he was missing his people terribly! The amount of stress this produced for him caused him to have a couple of seizures when he first came. He has been on medication and there have been no more seizures since. We are, therefore, looking for a special home for him. We are hoping that as his stress is relieved in his new home, his medication can be reduced and even eliminated! He is such a wonderful dog, so loving and giving. He deserves all the best things in life and with the right owner, he will flourish!

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

Responsible Pet Care of Oxford Hills
9 Swallow Road,
Paris, Maine 04281
Phone: 207-743-8679
Email: responsib[email protected]
WEBSITE:Responsible Pet Care of Oxford Hills

Shelter hours:
Tue - Sun: 12:00 - 16:00

Adopting a friend
Adoption fee is $150 for dogs seven to ten years.
All of our adoptable dogs have been: spayed/neutered, Heart worm and tick-borne disease tested, vaccinated for rabies (if over 12 weeks old) and distemper treated for internal/external parasites, and come with a certificate for a free office visit to a participating, local veterinarian's office.


*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE: Went into Rescue, Lawrenceville, GA Gwinnett Co. A. C.*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...79268.177022222350124&type=1&relevant_count=1
*
Animal ID # is 38301*


*UPDATE: Went into Rescue with GRRA, if interested in adopting, visit GRRA's website: Welcome - Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta *










*NOTE:* This Golden Girl is currently on Stray Hold for owners to claim. *She will be available for Adoption on 3/19/14.
*
*GA GR Rescues are aware of her, looks like GRRA will take her if she is not claimed by owners or adopted. *


I am a FEMALE, PEN 122 GOLDEN RETRIEVER
The shelter thinks I am AN ADULT
*I will be available for adoption starting on 03/19/2014*
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
*Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200. *


*
Gwinnett County A. C.-*
https://www.gwinnettcounty.com/portal/gwinnett/Departments/Police/AnimalWelfareandEnforcementNew

*Hours and location:*

https://www.gwinnettcounty.com/port...imalWelfareandEnforcementNew/HoursandLocation


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE: RESCUED! Jonesboro, AR NEA HUMANE SOCIETY*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59333.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*UPDATE: RESCUED!*

*“Harley” .. ID#6014*

Golden Retriever/Labrador Retriever mix.. Adult Male 












*NEA Humane Society 
6111 E Highland Drive 
Jonesboro, AR 72401 
Phone: (870) 932-5185
Email: [email protected]*
*WEBSITE: NEA Humane Society*

*Shelter hours:*
Tuesday through Friday 11am-4pm
Saturday 11am-5pm
Sunday 12pm-4pm
Closed to the public on Mondays.
*
Adopting a friend*
Adoption fee: $150. Every adoption of a dog/puppy includes a complimentary bag of Hill's Science Diet food, the dog/puppy will be spayed or neutered prior to the animal leaving the shelter, and Nobivac 1-DAPPv vaccinations(distemper, adenovirus, parainfluenza and parvo), Intra Trac 3 (bordetella), as well as the Rabies vaccination for any dog over 15 weeks of age.
All dogs over 6 months old are heartworm tested and given monthly heartworm preventative.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-RESCUED Longview, TX Humane Society of NE Texas*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1











*PLEASE NOTE: TX GR RESCUES HAVE BEEN CONTACTED.*

*UPDATE: DFWMGRR.ORG took Moo Moo into Rescue on 3/17/14. If anyone is adopting her, please contact DFWMGRR.ORG-

Dallas/FW Metro Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc

P.O. Box 794374
Dallas, TX 75379
Phone: 972-608-4488
Contact: 
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rescue Goldens

*
*“Moo-Moo”.. ID#22238523

Golden Retriever.. Adult Female *

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Humane Society of Northeast Texas
303 Enterprise Street
Longview TX 75604
Phone: 903-297-2170
Email: [email protected]
WEBSITE: Humane Society of Northeast Texas

Shelter hours:
Tuesday to Friday: 11am – 6pm
Saturday: 10am – 6pm
Sunday and Monday - CLOSED *

*Adopting a friend*
Adoption fees: Unaltered Dogs- $100 includes microchipping and we provide adopter with a $10 rabies voucher and a $50 female/spay dog voucher or $40 male/neuter dog voucher. Vouchers do not have to be used locally.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTED! Titusville, FL, SPCA OF NORTH BREVARD*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1










*PLEASE NOTE: FL GR RESCUES HAVE BEEN CONTACTED
*

*ADOPTED!*



*“Rocky”.. ID#22254362

Golden Retriever.. Adult Male .. 4 years old*

Spayed/Neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots .. House trained

*My name is Rocky*. I am a male Golden Retriever and I was born in March of 2010. I came to the SPCA because my owner was severely allergic to me. I seem to be housebroken, but it is hard to say because I was kept outside for the majority of the time. I am good with children of all ages and I lived with two small dogs. I am a bit afraid of loud noises and I really dislike being here at the shelter. So please, come bust me out soon! Love, Rocky

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*SPCA of North Brevard 
455 Cheney Hwy 
Titusville FL 32783-5513
Phone: 321-267-8221
Email: [email protected]
WEBSITE: SPCA North Brevard

Shelter hours:
Monday, Wednesday and Friday 10am - 5pm
Tuesday and Thursday 10am - 7pm
Saturday 10am - 3pm
Sunday 12pm - 3pm.*

*Adopting a friend*
All of our animals are spayed or neutered before adoption. Our adoption fees include spaying or neutering, heartworm testing for dogs over 6 months old, all are wormed, shots up to date all this for just $80 for dogs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE, Listing removed-Miami, fl-miami dade animal services*

https://www.facebook.com/urgentdogs...5102/737681299599609/?type=1&relevant_count=1

*UPDATE-Listing removed, Status Unknown*











*Urgent Dogs of Miami
PRINCE
(A1601843) I am a male yellow Golden Retriever mix.*

The shelter staff think I am about 6 months old.

*I was found as a stray and I may be available for adoption on 03/19/2014. *— Miami Dade County Animal Services.

*MIAMI DADE ANIMAL SERVICES-
Miami-Dade County - Animal Services -

Main Shelter
7401 NW 74 Street
Miami, FL 33166
Phone:
305-884-1101
FAX:
305-805-1619

SHELTER HOURS:
Monday - Friday 10 a.m. - 6:30 p.m.
Saturday/Sunday 10 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.


*


----------



## Jennifer1

*7yr old in Albuquerque, NM Shelter*

This came across my facebook feed this morning. I forwarded it to both NM rescue and El Paso rescue. I thought I would post here as well.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59333.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1










Dainty”.. ID#34801

Golden Retriever.. Adult Female .. approx. 7 years old

Spayed/Neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

Animal Humane New Mexico 
615 Virginia St SE 
Albuquerque, NM 87108
Phone: 505-255-5523
Email: [email protected]

Shelter hours:
Open daily 10am – 6pm


----------



## Bosn'sMom

replying to keep this at the top of the forum


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Jennifer1 said:


> This came across my facebook feed this morning. I forwarded it to both NM rescue and El Paso rescue. I thought I would post here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dainty”.. ID#34801
> 
> Golden Retriever.. Adult Female .. approx. 7 years old
> 
> Spayed/Neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots
> 
> ** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.
> 
> Animal Humane New Mexico
> 615 Virginia St SE
> Albuquerque, NM 87108
> Phone: 505-255-5523
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Shelter hours:
> Open daily 10am – 6pm


*Jennifer1,* thank you for posting this girl. I will send her info the NM GR Rescues also.


----------



## Karen519

*New Mexico*

This is a beautiful girl! 

Wishing we had a member from New Mexico, looking for a Golden Retriever!!


----------



## Jennifer1

The shelter website still has her listed. Her adoption fee is only $35
I'm about 2hrs north of ABQ and could help with transport.
I have seen on the FGR website that the local rescue was going to look at her this morning, but that hasn't been updated.
Here is her link at the shelter:
Animal Humane New Mexico


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Jennifer1 said:


> The shelter website still has her listed. Her adoption fee is only $35
> I'm about 2hrs north of ABQ and could help with transport.
> I have seen on the FGR website that the local rescue was going to look at her this morning, but that hasn't been updated.
> Here is her link at the shelter:
> Animal Humane New Mexico



Thank you Jennifer1, such a deal for a life time of love. 

Dainty is beautiful.........


----------



## cgriffin

They call her a golden cross but obviously she is all golden, what a pretty girl. I hope somebody will adopt her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTED! ORANGE CA- Orange Animal Care-*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73741938.315830505222&type=1&relevant_count=1


*ADOPTED!*











*Available TODAY 03/21 .. Gorgeous 2 year old Golden boy needing rescue/adoption from OC Animal Care, CA.*

*A1307539 
M 2 Years GOLD GOLDEN RETR 3/11/2014 *

*OC Animal Care.
Orange County, California - OC Animal Care. 
561 The City Drive South, Orange, CA. 92868 
Telephone: 714.935.6848 
Hours: Monday - Sunday 10:00am - 5:00pm Wed -10:00am **- 7:00pm *—


----------



## Karen519

*ORBIT-at Butts County in GA*

I just got an email from Carolyn Waters of Adopt a Golden Atlanta.
They RESCUED ORBIT FROM Butts County Animal Control in Jackson, GA, and she said he is a SWEET DOG!
God BLESS them!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

SANDY: I updated Friends of Golden Retrievers and told them that Adopt a Golden Atlanta rescued ORBIT!!


----------



## Jennifer1

cgriffin said:


> They call her a golden cross but obviously she is all golden, what a pretty girl. I hope somebody will adopt her.


She is still listed on the website. But at leat they updated her photo.

Animal Humane New Mexico

She is only $35!!! I emailed the lady from GRRNM again, no reply yet.


----------



## Jennifer1

I just shared her on our local lab rescue's Facebook page. They are more active than the GR rescue


----------



## Jennifer1

Yesterday I emailed the GR rescue again and still haven't received a reply. I believe our rescue is literally only 1-2 people.
I also emailed our local GRCA and did get a response from them that they have 1 person looking for a dog so they will spread the word. I hope her age doesn't work against her.

I want nothing more than to drive down and get her, but with Guinness being DA it would never work out.

I did look at some of the other dogs on the page and some have been there over a month so at least she has some time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE On Dainty-*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1










*NOTE: *Dainty and Sandra's listings have been removed from the shelter. I emailed the shelter asking for their status, never got a reply. 

*Dainty”.. ID#34801 and "Sandra" ID#34802 (bonded pair need to stay together)*

*Status Unknown, sent a message to Animal Humane of NM, never got a reply. *

Golden Retriever.. Adult Female .. approx. 7 years old
Terrier mix .. Senior Female .. approx. 9 years old

Spayed/Neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.


*Animal Humane New Mexico 
615 Virginia St SE 
Albuquerque, NM 87108
Phone: 505-255-5523
Email: [email protected]
*
Shelter hours:
Open daily 10am – 6pm

Adopting a friend
Adoption fee:
$150 for purebreds and highly adoptable 
$35 for large dogs 5 years and older & small dogs 7 years and older


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTED! Wenatcheee, WA-Wenatchee Valley Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*
ADOPTED!*

“Tessa”.. ID#22213886

Golden Retriever.. Senior Female 

Spayed/Neutered .. House Trained










We are completely in love with this sweet senior! Tessa 10+ years young at heart and weighs about 80-85lbs. She is the definition of a sweet senior with lots of spunk, affection and joy for life! Tessa loves tennis balls and will proudly carry one around in her mouth. She loves to go for walks and a bounce in her step and enjoys the exercise and fresh air. She is clean in her kennel with no accidents and appears to be house trained. She knows sit, shake, come, stay and lie down and is well mannered. She loves to lean in for affection but is not pushy or trips you. Tessa came to our shelter as a stray with a couple of growths on her neck. She has had surgery to remove them and is in foster care recovering and being well cared for by her foster home. Despite being homeless Tessa is nothing but happy and receptive to making new friends. She is always happy and smiling and will add joy to your home. Tessa likes other polite dogs and tested well with our shelter cat. If our beautiful Tessa sounds like the lady for you please call our shelter and ask for Karen or Christine to learn more about Tessa and if you are a match for each other! Tessa deserves to have a loving home to live out her happy days!

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

Wenatchee Valley Humane Society 
1474 South Wenatchee Avenue 
Wenatcheee, WA 98807 
Phone: 509-662-9577
Email: [email protected]
WEBSITE: wenatcheehumane - Home

Shelter hours:
Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday 11 am to 6pm
Saturday and Sunday 11 am to 3 pm
Closed Wednesday

Adopting a friend
Regular adoption fees for dogs start at $100 unless otherwise noted in pet's description. Adoption fee includes, spay/neuter surgery, initial vaccination, microchip with registration, general health exam and 30 days of pet health insurance, for which you can purchase extended coverage. Initial vaccinations for dogs are Parvo/Distemper & Bordatella.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Montgomery, AL-Montgomery Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

Petfinder listing: Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Montgomery, AL | Peter
*
UPDATE-ADOPTED!*


“Peter” 

Golden Retriever mix.. Adult Male .. approx. 3 years old

Spayed/Neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots













Howdy! My name is Peter! As you can see in my picture, I am a golden retriever mix. I am about three years old and boy do I have a tale to tell! I was lost and confused in town not too long ago. Someone saw my distress and they called Animal Control. Let me tell you I was so glad to see them arrive in the big blue truck! They loaded me up in the back and brought me to the shelter. I waited the allotted time for my owners to find me, but no one ever came. Now I need a new home. I have all of my vaccinations, I am heartworm negative, I have a microchip and I have already been neutered. Everyone here says that I will find a great home quickly. Golly I sure hope so! Come out for a visit. I know you will like me!

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

Montgomery Humane Society 
1150 John Overton Drive 
Montgomery AL 36110
Phone: (334) 409-0622
Email: [email protected]
WEBSITE: Montgomery Humane Society

Shelter hours:
Open 7 days 10am – 5pm

Adopting a Friend
The adoption fee for larger adult dogs is $95.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-STATUS UNKNOWN-Decatur, AL-Decatur Animal Services*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*UPDATE, listing removed from Petfinder.com, Status Unknown*

“Dusty”.. ID#22085

Golden Retriever.. Young Male .. 1 year old

Spayed/Neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots










Dusty is a buff male Retriever, Golden. He was born on Sunday, March 24, 2013 and is 1 year old. He weighs about 48.2 lbs.. Unaltered

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

Decatur Animal Services
300-A Beltline Rd SW
Decatur, AL 3561
Phone: 256-341-4790
WEBSITE: Animal Services / Decatur, Alabama, USA

Shelter hours:
Monday - Friday: 10am – 5pm
Saturday: 10am – 2pm
Sunday: Closed

Adopting a friend
Adoption fees for dogs are $110 which includes Rabies vaccine, a distemper/parvo and bordatella vaccine, canine antigen heartworm test on dogs over 5 months old, and worming, and spay/neuter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*RESCUED-Lancaster, CA Los Angeles County Animal Control*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=613684635374886&set=a.560671597342857&type=1


*UPDATE-RESCUED*

Petharbor.com listing-

www.PetHarbor.com pet:LACO3.A4689937












*This DOG - ID#A4689937

I am described as a male, gold Golden Retriever mix
The shelter thinks I am about 1 year old.*
I have been at the shelter since Mar 26, 2014.

*For more information about this animal, call:*

*Los Angeles County Animal Control - Lancaster at (661) 940-4191
Ask for information about animal ID number A4689937*
*Website: County of Los Angeles Department of Animal Care and Control*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTED! New Rochelle, NY-New Rochelle Humane Society*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | New Rochelle, NY | Chance

*Chance*
Golden Retriever • Young • Male • Large
*New Rochelle Humane Society New Rochelle, NY*

*ADOPTED!*



















*
ABOUT CHANCE*
Chance is a purebred Golden Retriever with an adorable smile and NO household manners. Yes you read that right Chance will dump over the garbage, eat everything off of the counter and steal your couch pillows and then play game of keep away with them. 

*Still interested We are accepting applications now. You can meet this dog today! We are open seven days a week from 10am to 4pm and Thursdays from 2pm to 8pm!*

*For information about how to adopt, contact us or visit our website at Westchester Dog and Cat Adoptions: Located in New Rochelle, New York!*

Note: There is a Direct link on Chance's PF listing to contact the New Rochelle Humane Society. 

*Westchester Dog and Cat Adoptions: Located in New Rochelle, New York*


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

Wow! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I LOVE how this Humane Society has done such fabulous pictures.


----------



## KathyL

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I LOVE how this Humane Society has done such fabulous pictures.



I thought the same thing -- it looks like a studio picture. He looks like a charmer but I guess looks can be deceiving in his case.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

KathyL said:


> I thought the same thing -- it looks like a studio picture. He looks like a charmer but I guess looks can be deceiving in his case.


To me, it sounds like Chance needs some training.

It's not uncommon for Goldens in Rescue to be in need of some training, they are often released by the owners who don't have the time to provide it. 

I use to help a GR Rescue and both of my Goldens are adopted. They each had some things that needed working on, they were easily resolved. 

IMO, it's like anything really, anything that takes time is worth the work/effort involved to get the end results which can be pretty amazing and wonderful.


----------



## KathyL

I agree. My first dog was a "Stray - No Refund" golden and was my introduction to goldens, then I had two as pups and my last, Harley was from a rescue and he had quirks but I would not have traded him for a million dollars.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*RESCUED! Meridian, MS-Lauderdale County Animal Control*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*Spencer has been Rescued, no idea which group took him. Will update if/when I have the info. 
*

*“Spencer” *

Golden Retriever mix .. Young Male










** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Lauderdale County Animal Control 
501 Cooper Ave 
Meridian, MS 39301 
Phone: 601-485-1956
Email: [email protected]*
*WEBSITE: Offices & Services
*

*Hours of Operation: 
Our Adoption hours are 10:00am - 4:30pm Monday-Friday*
*
Adopting a friend*

Our adoption fee is $ 15.00 for unaltered pets and $35.00 for pets that have been spayed/neutered. Tail Waggers offers reduced rate spay/neuter for animals adopted from the shelter. 

*They can be contacted at 601 509 1411. Lauderdale County Animal Control Shelter requires that all animals adopted be taken to a veterinarian within two days of the adoption as we do not have a vet on staff. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Status unknown-Fond du Lac, WI-Fond du Lac Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*ADOPTED!*

*Bear” .. ID#22308851
*
Golden Retriever .. Adult Male
Spayed/neutered 











** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Fond du Lac Humane Society 
652 Triangle Rd. 
Fond du Lac, WI 54935
Phone920)922-8873
Email: [email protected]
WEBSITE:Fond du Lac Humane Society
*
*Hours of Operation: 
Mon, Fri, Sat: 12pm – 5pm
Tues, Wed: 12pm – 7pm
Sun: 12pm – 4pm
*
*Adopting a friend
Adoption fee is Altered Dogs: $138 w/tax
*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*STATUS UNKNOWN-Somerset, PA. - Humane Society of Somerset County*

https://www.facebook.com/humanesoci...99/10152017463336500/?type=1&relevant_count=1

*Loni's listing has been removd from the H.S. website, status unknown
*

*Loni - Golden Retriever Mix, 2 Years, male*










The Humane Officer found Loni and brought him to the shelter; he looks like a Golden Retriever mix. Loni is about two years old and quite friendly. He does not seem to be bothered by cats as one hissed and swatted at him; he showed no reaction. Loni is around forty pounds and knows how to sit. 

*Humane Society of Somerset County, Somerset, PA. 
Shelter contact: 814-443-2121
WEBSITE: The Humane Society of Somerset County*


----------



## Karen519

*In Rescue-BEN-SENIOR GOLDEN-needs rescue/adopt in San Pedro, CA!!!*

*BEN-SENIOR GOLDEN-needs rescue/adopt in San Pedro, CA!!!*


*UPDATE: From his FB page-*



> ARF Harbor Shelter Rescue is now in the works for Ben. Will update his status as soon as possible.


*LATEST UPDATE ON BEN- Ben is now with the Lily's Legacy Senior Dog Sanctuary.

Visit his FB page to see new pictures-
*
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...41865.342914969077258&type=1&relevant_count=1

Facebook thread: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater
www.PetHarbor.com pet:LACT1.A1464992

Impound No. A1464992
Golden Retriever
Neutered Male
12 Years Old
Weight: 58-lbs.
Impound Date: 3/21/14

Contact Info:
Harbor Animal Care Center, San Pedro, CA 
Direct Line 310.548.2632 
Kennel Supervisor, Hal Moore
city cell 213.305.8732
[email protected]
Kennel Supervisor, Gerald Hill, 
city cell 213.305.8312 
[email protected]
— 
Photo: Meet Ben! Ben is so gentle and endearing, so sweet and lovable, that to resist his obvious charms is futile. Ben is beautiful now – imagine him after he has been bathed and groomed. Ben is kept in ISO where no one can see him because he is geriatric. He needs a soft warm bed and a home filled with love. Please consider rescuing or adopting Ben! * All Pledges Must Be Private PM to ARF Only * www.PetHarbor.com pet:LACT1.A1464992 Impound No. A1464992 Golden Retriever Neutered Male 12 Years Old Weight: 58-lbs. Impound Date: 3/21/14 Contact Info: Harbor Animal Care Center, San Pedro, CA Direct Line 310.548.2632 Kennel Supervisor, Hal Moore city cell 213.305.8732 [email protected] Kennel Supervisor, Gerald Hill, city cell 213.305.8312 [email protected] 

*A couple of comments on Facebook were that Ben is in ISO (Isolation) because he's GERIATRIC and also he has a purple tongue but IS A GOLDEN!! 
PLEASE Contact the shelter!!!

Note: I emld. Steve in CA about him and asked Friends of Golden Retrievers on Facebook to post him! I PUT him on my Facebook page, too!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*No longer available.San Antonio, TX-Animal Care Services Division City of San Antonio*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*ID#A288055

Update, no longer available. This sweet girl went to the Rainbow Bridge. 

URGENT .. Golden Retriever .. Adult Female*











** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Animal Care Services Division City of San Antonio
4710 State Hwy 151
San Antonio, TX 78227
Phone: 210-207-4738
Fax: 210-207-6673
Email: [email protected] *
*WEBSITE: http://www.sanantonio.gov/animalcare/
*
*Hours of Operation: 
Monday - Friday 11am - 7pm
Saturday 11am - 5pm
Sunday 12pm - 4pm*

*Adopting a friend
Adoption fee is $81 which includes spay/neuter, vaccinations and microchip*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE, ADOPTED!-Grants Pass, OR-Rogue Valley Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*
ADOPTED!*

*Goldie” *
Golden Retriever mix.. Young Female 
Spayed/neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots











My name is Goldie and I am a great, big, loving lap dog!! I love everyone and I think everyone loves me too. Isn't that a great way to go through life? Loving everyone? Could you love me? I love you....

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Rogue Valley Humane Society 
429 NW Scenic Drive 
Grants Pass, OR 97526 
Phone: (541) 479-5154 
Email: [email protected]
WEBSITE: Rogue Valley Humane Society

Hours of Operation: 
Monday through Saturday from 12:00 to 4:00 pm

Adopting a friend
Adoption fee: $150*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTED, El Cajon CA-El Cajon Animal Shelter*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*
ADOPTED!*

*Bella” .. ID#17406
Golden Retriever mix.. Adult Female .. 4 years old
*Spayed/neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots .. House Trained










"Hi there, everybody! My name is BELLA, and I'm one of the happiest, friendliest dogs you'll ever meet. I'm a four-year-old Golden Retriever mix, and I'm here at the shelter because my owner moved away and couldn't take me along. I know in my heart that my new special person or family will see me and fall in love with me instantly. I'm a pretty energetic dog, and I love to play fetch, so I'll need a yard in my new home, and I'll be at my best if I can go for a good walk each day. When you come to visit me, be sure to throw a toy for me. I'll bring it right back almost every time. I also know commands like sit and lie down, and since I really do want to please you, I bet I can learn even more. I get along nicely with other dogs, and I'd be an excellent family pet. I've already been house trained, too. What more could you ask for? I guess I'm an all-around wonderful dog! Please come visit me soon so we can get to know each other better in the shelter's great play yard. I think you'll like what you see! Love, Bella" Kennel #4

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*El Cajon Animal Shelter 
1275 N. Marshall 
El Cajon CA 92020
Phone: (619) 441-1580
Email: [email protected]
El Cajon Animal Shelter


Hours of Operation: 
We are open Tuesday through Saturday 10am to 5 pm for viewing the animals. The office is open until 5:30pm for licenses. We are closed on Sundays, Mondays and Holidays.

Adopting a friend
Dog adoptions are $80 which includes a registered microchip, spay/neuter and up to date vaccinations.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*RTO-Pasadena, CA-Pasadena Humane Society & SPCA*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*UPDATE-RTO (Returned to owner)
*
*ID#A353034
Golden Retriever.. Adult Male*











** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Pasadena Humane Society & SPCA 
361 S. Raymond Ave
Pasadena, CA 91105
Phone: 626-792-7151
Fax: 626-792-3810*
*WEBSITE: Home - Pasadena Humane Society & SPCA*

*Shelter hours:
Adoption Hours: *
Tuesday - Friday 9-4
Saturday - 9-3
Sunday - 11-3. 
Monday – Closed

*Adopting a friend*
Adoption fee - $125 which includes:
Spay/neuter surgery and vaccines 
Rabies Vaccine 
Free health exam within 5 days from a participating veterinarian 
Microchip/ PHS pet ID tag 
General information packet 
10% discount in PHS Pet Store 
Discounted training classes 
Dog DVD


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1
> 
> *ID#A288055
> 
> URGENT .. Golden Retriever .. Adult Female*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.
> 
> *Animal Care Services Division City of San Antonio
> 4710 State Hwy 151
> San Antonio, TX 78227
> Phone: 210-207-4738
> Fax: 210-207-6673
> Email: [email protected] *
> *WEBSITE: http://www.sanantonio.gov/animalcare/
> *
> *Hours of Operation:
> Monday - Friday 11am - 7pm
> Saturday 11am - 5pm
> Sunday 12pm - 4pm*
> 
> *Adopting a friend
> Adoption fee is $81 which includes spay/neuter, vaccinations and microchip*


*Sandy: I just emld. Gold Ribbon Rescue for this beautiful girl!*

****Gold Ribbon Golden Ret. Rescue said they will rescue this beautiful girl!!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE-ADOPTED! Eureka Springs, AR-Good Shepherd Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*UPDATE-ADOPTED!*


*“Clyde” .. ID#C14-0065*
Golden Retriever mix .. Adult Male
Up-to-date with routine shots











** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Good Shepherd Humane Society 
6486 Highway 62 East
Eureka Springs AR 72632
Phone: 479-253-9188
Email: [email protected]m
WEBSITE:Home Page*

*Hours of Operation:* 
Thursday - Tuesday 12pm - 4pm
Closed Wednesday

*Adopting a friend*
Adoption fee is $70 which includes spay/neuter and vaccinations.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Scottsboro, AL-Safe Haven Animal Shelter*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Scottsboro, AL | Pooh Bear

*ADOPTED!*

Also posted on Friends of Golden Retrievers FB page-

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers


Pooh Bear is a Golden Retriever. He is 4 yrs old . He is a great family dog . Very smart , Well trained . Loves children . His family is moving and can not take him . He needs a forever home !!! 

For more info contact Melissa 256-919-7290 or [email protected]


----------



## Karen519

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

I'm double checking with Carey on Facebook, that they pulled this girl yesterday-I believe they did!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...7.61595.237760179614133&amp;type=1&amp;releva...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Karen519 said:


> Carolina Mom
> 
> I'm double checking with Carey on Facebook, that they pulled this girl yesterday-I believe they did!
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...7.61595.237760179614133&amp;type=1&amp;releva...


Karen, just sent you a PM about this girl with a very sad update.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks-trying to check out if Penny is the girl they pulled on 4/2. Praying it is a different girl.


----------



## Karen519

*cAROLINA MOM*

Carolina Mom

I am so sorry to read on Facebook that the girl they pulled from the shelter
Penny, is the one that died at her foster mom's house last night! I am just grateful that she didn't die in the shelter!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...pi.viglink.com/api/click?for...26amp%3Breleva


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's heartbreaking isn't it?

She looked like such a sweetheart. 

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Heartbreaking*

It is SO HEARTBREAKING!
God Bless Gold Ribbon for trying to save Penny!
I know they are DEVASTATED!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Onalaska, WI-Coulee Region Humane Society Inc. Onalaska, WI*

https://www.facebook.com/2838940155...37/10153905976535538/?type=1&relevant_count=1

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Onalaska, WI | Jack

*UPDATE-ADOPTED! *

Jack
Golden Retriever • Young • Male • Large
Coulee Region Humane Society Inc. Onalaska, WI





















*ABOUT JACK*
Handsome, sweet and quiet young man! Jack is a very affectionate boy, he needs an owner that has plenty of time to dedicate to training and exercising him!
HOUSETRAINED? Jack is not completely housetrained, with a consistent routine he should do well. Ask an adoption counselor about crate training.
OTHER PETS? Jack is a social and playful boy, he should do well with another dog. He may do well with a cat given a proper introduction.
CHILDREN? Jack is tolerant and easygoing. He should do well in a home with children of any age with parental guidance and supervision.
Jack is an intelligent boy with a lot of potential, he needs an owner that will socialize him can help him build his confidence. This sweet boy will win you over in no time! Ask to meet with Jack!
Jack is required to attend classes here at the shelter. The adopter would need to pay a $100 deposit at the time of adoption, this will be refunded when classes are completed.
Jack is 6 months old and 47 lbs.

*Direct link on his PF page to contact H.S. or visit their website at this link:

Home - Coulee Region Humane Society

Contact Info:
Coulee Region Humane Society, Inc.
911 Critter Court
Onalaska, WI 54650

Phone: 608-781-4014
Fax: 608-781-1646*


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

*Sandy:

Thanks for posting that Ben was saved by Lily's Legacy!!

In Rescue-BEN-SENIOR GOLDEN-needs rescue/adopt in San Pedro, CA!!! *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
UPDATE: From his FB page-


Quote:
ARF Harbor Shelter Rescue is now in the works for Ben. Will update his status as soon as possible. 

*LATEST UPDATE ON BEN- Ben is now with the Lily's Legacy Senior Dog Sanctuary.

Visit his FB page to see new pictures-

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...levant_count=1

Facebook thread: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater
PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found. pet:LACT1.A1464992*
Impound No. A1464992
Golden Retriever
Neutered Male
12 Years Old
Weight: 58-lbs.
Impound Date: 3/21/14

Contact Info:
Harbor Animal Care Center, San Pedro, CA 
Direct Line 310.548.2632 
Kennel Supervisor, Hal Moore
city cell 213.305.8732
[email protected]
Kennel Supervisor, Gerald Hill, 
city cell 213.305.8312 
[email protected]
— 
Photo: Meet Ben! Ben is so gentle and endearing, so sweet and lovable, that to resist his obvious charms is futile. Ben is beautiful now – imagine him after he has been bathed and groomed. Ben is kept in ISO where no one can see him because he is geriatric. He needs a soft warm bed and a home filled with love. Please consider rescuing or adopting Ben! * All Pledges Must Be Private PM to ARF Only * PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found. pet:LACT1.A1464992 Impound No. A1464992 Golden Retriever Neutered Male 12 Years Old Weight: 58-lbs. Impound Date: 3/21/14 Contact Info: Harbor Animal Care Center, San Pedro, CA Direct Line 310.548.2632 Kennel Supervisor, Hal Moore city cell 213.305.8732 [email protected] Kennel Supervisor, Gerald Hill, city cell 213.305.8312 [email protected] 

A couple of comments on Facebook were that Ben is in ISO (Isolation) because he's GERIATRIC and also he has a purple tongue but IS A GOLDEN!! 
PLEASE Contact the shelter!!!

Note: I emld. Steve in CA about him and asked Friends of Golden Retrievers on Facebook to post him! I PUT him on my Facebook page, too!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping up*

Bumping this up!
So many dogs need to be seen.
Thanks for doing this, Carolina Mom!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! -Burlington, WA-Humane Society of Skagit Valley*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2641365018.407839.312062585017&type=1&theater

Petfinder listing: Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Burlington, WA | Samson


*ADOPTED!*


*Samson*
Golden Retriever • Senior • Unknown • Large
Humane Society of Skagit Valley Burlington, WA[/B]












*ABOUT SAMSON* 

Please research the breed before you adopt, all our shelter pets must be neutered or spayed before leaving our facility, you do get a trial period of 30 days included with your adoption!Gorgeous senior goldenThis gorgeous older dog turned himself in at the police station, walking right up to the door to ask for help! He's a sweet fellow who shows some signs of age and neglect. He seems to have a heart of gold.

*For further information, feel free to contact us via email [email protected] (*this is the shelter's new e-mail address), or phone ( 360-757-0445 after 11am ). *

*WEBSITE LINK: 
Humane Society of Skagit Valley*


*On dog applications if you are outside of the Skagit County area we require pictures of your house with house number and adequate pictures of your fenced yard so that we can evaluate a secure environment. April 5, 2014, 5:14 pm*

NOTE: Direct link in PF listing to contact H.S. Of Skagit Valley Burlington, WA


----------



## canajo

*UPDATE, going into Rescue with YGRR Bonded pair of senior Golden's in CT need home.*

Bonded pair of senior Golden's in Greenwich Connecticut-Clarence (9) and Chase (11). https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=629055087171980&set=a.133087210102106.33718.132912580119569&type=1&theater

*Going into Rescue with YGRR*

*If anyone is interested in adopting them, contact YGRR-
Website: Home Page - Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue - Adoption and placement for Golden Retriever dogs. A non-profit organization.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*GOING INTO RESCUE WITH YGRR-Greenwich, Connecticut-Chase and Clarence*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...10102106.33718.132912580119569&type=1&theater

*GOING INTO RESCUE WITH YGRR
*









Clarence and Chase are bonded Golden boys who are looking for a wonderful home with a wonderful yard to romp in ... *TOGETHER ONLY* please. Clarence is 9 and Chase is 11. They are friendly, happy and healthy - not to mention beautiful. Trained with electric fencing. 

*Please call Terry at 203-561-1000 for more information. (Greenwich, Connecticut)*



2 golden retrievers need new home - GreenwichTime














> Margaret Casey, 86, of Greenwich, with golden retrievers, Clancy, left, and Chase at St. Mary Church in Greenwich, Conn., Friday, April 18, 2014. Casey who works at the church is looking for a person or family to adopt the dogs (as a pair) that belong to the Rev. Monsignor Frank Wissel who use to live with the dogs at the parish but is now a resident at Nathaniel Witherell where pets are not allowed. The Rev. Monsignor Wissel will be officially retiring in mid-June. Photo: Bob Luckey


----------



## Heart O'Gold

I so wish I had the room for them, they look unbelievably sweet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Wytheville, VA 24382-WYTHE COUNTY DOG SHELTER*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Wytheville, VA | Sir Richard


*ADOPTED!*

*Available for Adoption April 22nd*
*
Sir Richard-*











ABOUT SIR RICHARD
Meet Sir Richard (Golden/Collie)
Male stray from Laredo Drive (Town)
Approx 1 year old


*Ready for adoption April 22nd
276-228-6003
[email protected]
Website:Animal Control

*

Wythe County Animal Control is located at 600 Atkins Mill Road, Wytheville, VA, 24382 and provides a variety of 
services to the residents and animals in the area.

The shelter is open to the public from 11 a.m. to 2 p.m. Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday; Monday through 
Saturday 3 to 5 p.m. and Saturday 10 a.m. to 12 p.m.

Visitation at other times is by appointment only. To contact animal control or the shelter please call (276) 228-6003

*Adoption INFO-*

*TO ADOPT A PET:*
Adoption fees are $20.00 per Dog.
You must be a resident of Wythe County or one of our adjacent counties.
You must sign a sterilization agreement to have your adopted pet(s) spayed or neutered.
You must return the Sterilization paperwork within seven (7) days of animal being sterilized.


----------



## dborgers

All these happy endings. Yeah!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

God Bless you for doing this!


----------



## Karen519

*Two wonderful Goldens at HEART, in Columbia, SC*

*Check out this wonderful 2 1/2 year old boy named Golden-he knows commands. In danger of being euthanized!!*

Animal Details



*Also, check out this sweet male Golden Mix, 6 years old. He is TERRIFIED of his surroundings-he will be euthanized, too!*

Animal Details

***I emld. all of the South Carolina Golden Ret. Rescues for them both.*

Here is the HEART CONTACT INFO:

Contact Us - Heart

*2 year old boy first picture and 6 year old boy is second picture! PLEASE someone adopt or rescue them!!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPT PENDING! Moundsville, WV.-Marshall County Animal Shelter,*

https://www.facebook.com/MCASWV/pho...7586/657912774245848/?type=1&relevant_count=1

*UPDATE-ADOPTION PENDING!*

*Cali"*
1 year old, spayed female Golden Retriever mix, UTD on shots and House trained. Loves other dogs — at *Marshall County Animal Shelter.
*










*Marshall County Animal Shelter-

37 Animal Shelter Dr
Moundsville, WV 26041

Phone:304-845-9770

Email: [email protected]
Website: MARSHALL COUNTY WV ANIMAL SHELTER
*


*ADOPTION APPLICATION:*
Applications for Animals - MARSHALL COUNTY ANIMAL AND RESCUE LEAGUE

*Hours:*
We are open during the following hours:

Monday 11:00 - 4:00
Tuesday 11:00 - 4:00
Wednesday 11:00 - 4:00
Thursday 11:00 - 4:00
Friday 11:00 - 4:00
Saturday 11:00 - 4:00
Sunday 12:00 - 4:00


----------



## Karen519

*Cali*

Carolina Mom:

I emld. GRREAT about Cali. Praying they can save her!
http://www.grreat.org/about-us/contacts/

ALMOST HEAVEN In West Virginia has so many dogs, I didn't have heart to email her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Karen519 said:


> Carolina Mom:
> 
> I emld. GRREAT about Cali. Praying they can save her!
> [email protected] | GRREAT
> 
> ALMOST HEAVEN In West Virginia has so many dogs, I didn't have heart to email her.


Thanks Karen.

I have been contacting GR Rescues about dogs in either a Humane Society or a SPCA. I've been getting a lot of replies from the Rescues saying they have been in contact with the H.S. or SPCA and are being told the facility wants to adopt the dog(s) out and do not want to turn them over to Rescue Groups. 

I'm seeing a large number of dogs being adopted too, which is really great.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Karen519 said:


> Carolina Mom:
> 
> I emld. GRREAT about Cali. Praying they can save her!
> [email protected] | GRREAT
> 
> ALMOST HEAVEN In West Virginia has so many dogs, I didn't have heart to email her.


Karen, I just updated her status. 

Her Petfinder listing shows her as Adopt Pending.

Beautiful girl.


----------



## mylissyk

*Adopted!*

Beautiful older Golden for adoption in Michigan

*UPDATE: ADOPTED!*











Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | West Olive, MI | Cooper



Cooper
Golden Retriever • Senior • Male • Large
Harbor Humane Society West Olive, MI

ABOUT COOPER
Please stop in or call our friendly staff for more information at: (616) 399-2119. If you don't see a pet at Harbor that was posted on Petfinder, please ask at the front desk by the pet's name! Donations of pet food, non-clumping litter, and cleaning supplies are always appreciated at Harbor.

HARBOR HUMANE SOCIETY HOURS:
Monday - Friday 12 p.m. - 6 p.m. Saturday 12p.m. - 4 p.m. Visiting and admitting hours end 1/2 hour prior to closing.Closed Sundays, Holidays, and the first Thursday of each month. 
Visit us online at harborhumane.org or on Facebook.

MORE ABOUT COOPER
Pet ID: A22466265 20148 • House trained • Spayed/Neutered • Shots Current


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Went to GRRNT-Baton Rouge, LA Companion Animal Alliance*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1
Petfinder.com listing: Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Baton Rouge, LA | Chase (Foster)

*Update, went into Rescue with GRNNT, if interested in adopting him, contact GRNNT through their website:

The Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas*

*“Chase” .. ID#44348

Golden Retriever .. Young Male*











Meet Chase! This shy boy has had a rough time in life, but is working towards being a true companion. His owners had had him since he was a small puppy, but didn't know how to properly socialize him. When he grew to be 6 months old and 45 pounds and they still could not touch him, they gave him to the shelter. He was terrified, but one of the workers took him home, where he could learn from her other dogs what being a family pet really meant. Since then he has come out of his shell. He LOVES other dogs and will follow their lead when they are interacting with the family. Chase is still extremely shy, but is getting there with trusting people, too.

The owners said that Chase is a purebred Golden Retriever. He is going to be a large active dog and will need experienced owners to continue his rehabilitation. Children tend to incite a flight response in this guy, so a mature household would be best. Another dog in the household is necessary for his socialization. What Chase really needs is a loving, patient family that will give him all the time and support he needs. Will you be that family?

All Dogs are spayed or neutered, up to date on all vaccinations, tested for heartworm disease, microchipped and given a physical by a veterinarian prior to adoption.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Companion Animal Alliance 
2680 Progress Rd
Baton Rouge, LA 70807
Phone: 225-774-7700
Email: [email protected]
WEBSITE: Companion Animal Alliance
*

*Hours of Operation*: 
Every day including weekends 10-5
Closed ONLY Thanksgiving Day, Christmas Day and New Years Day

*Adopting a friend*
Our current adoption fees range from $80-250


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED-Lewiston, Idaho-Lewis Clark Animal Shelter*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

Petfinder.com listing-

Petfinder Adopted | Dog | Golden Retriever | Lewiston, ID | Bo
*“Bo” *


*UPDATE: ADOPTED!*
Golden Retriever mix .. Adult Male

Spayed/neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots 












Hi, I'm Bo, a silly, active boy who came into the shelter as an abandoned doggie. I don't let that get me down though. I'm full of fun, energy, and curiosity. I love to chase after balls and squeak toys, and I'm still learning that it can be more fun to drop them for people vs. play keep away. I am a smart boy who has a whole lot to share with the world. Will you share your world with me? 
All of our dogs are socialized with people and other dogs. Every dog works with a trainer each day. They all spend time in our secure play yard with other dogs getting fresh air and exercise every day. 

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Lewis Clark Animal Shelter 
6 Shelter Rd 
Lewiston, Idaho 83501 
Phone: 208-746-1623
Email: [email protected]
Website: Lewis Clark Animal Shelter
*
*Hours of Operation: *
Monday - Saturday 10am – 5pm. 

*Adopting a friend*
Adoption fees: Dogs over 20 lbs: $85.00 which includes: 

• AVID Microchip
• Parvo combo vaccine 
• Kennel Cough vaccine
• Rabies vaccine
• Dewormer treatment
• Earmite treatment


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Tulsa, OK -Tulsa Animal Welfare*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*UPDATE-ADOPTED!*
*
Miss Molly” .. ID#A064998*

Golden Retriever mix .. Adult Female










*Tulsa Animal Welfare 
3031 N Erie Ave 
Tulsa, OK 74115 
Phone: 918.596.8000
Email: [email protected]
Website: https://www.cityoftulsa.org/city-services/animal-welfare/adoption.aspx*
*
Hours of Operation: *
Monday 12pm to 5pm 
Tuesday to Friday 12pm to 6pm 
Saturdays 12pm to 4pm 
We are closed Sunday and some City holidays
*
Adopting a friend*
Adoption fee $75. This fee includes the cost of spaying or neutering, testing, shots and a 1-year city license.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*TRIAL ADOPTION-Amarillo, TX-Amarillo SPCA*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1.268019.129903330631&type=1&relevant_count=1

*UPDATE, ON TRIAL ADOPTION*
*
Nuggett* is 3-4 years old, male Golden Retriever. Quiet, friendly, Good with adults, probably good with other dogs. Not housebroken.










*Amarillo SPCA
11901 S Coulter St, 
Amarillo, TX 79119
(806) 622-0555
Website: home*


----------



## mylissyk

Chase has gone to GRRNT.





CAROLINA MOM said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1
> Petfinder.com listing: Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Baton Rouge, LA | Chase (Foster)
> 
> *“Chase” .. ID#44348
> 
> Golden Retriever .. Young Male*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Chase! This shy boy has had a rough time in life, but is working towards being a true companion. His owners had had him since he was a small puppy, but didn't know how to properly socialize him. When he grew to be 6 months old and 45 pounds and they still could not touch him, they gave him to the shelter. He was terrified, but one of the workers took him home, where he could learn from her other dogs what being a family pet really meant. Since then he has come out of his shell. He LOVES other dogs and will follow their lead when they are interacting with the family. Chase is still extremely shy, but is getting there with trusting people, too.
> 
> The owners said that Chase is a purebred Golden Retriever. He is going to be a large active dog and will need experienced owners to continue his rehabilitation. Children tend to incite a flight response in this guy, so a mature household would be best. Another dog in the household is necessary for his socialization. What Chase really needs is a loving, patient family that will give him all the time and support he needs. Will you be that family?
> 
> All Dogs are spayed or neutered, up to date on all vaccinations, tested for heartworm disease, microchipped and given a physical by a veterinarian prior to adoption.
> 
> ** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.
> 
> *Companion Animal Alliance
> 2680 Progress Rd
> Baton Rouge, LA 70807
> Phone: 225-774-7700
> Email: [email protected]
> WEBSITE: Companion Animal Alliance
> *
> 
> *Hours of Operation*:
> Every day including weekends 10-5
> Closed ONLY Thanksgiving Day, Christmas Day and New Years Day
> 
> *Adopting a friend*
> Our current adoption fees range from $80-250


----------



## mylissyk

Facebook says he is on a trial adoption.




CAROLINA MOM said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1.268019.129903330631&type=1&relevant_count=1
> *
> Nuggett* is 3-4 years old, male Golden Retriever. Quiet, friendly, Good with adults, probably good with other dogs. Not housebroken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amarillo SPCA
> 11901 S Coulter St,
> Amarillo, TX 79119
> (806) 622-0555
> Website: home*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Knoxville, IA Marion County Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59333.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1
*
Briar” *

Golden Retriever .. Adult Male

Spayed/neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots 

*UPDATE: ADOPTED!*











*Marion County Humane Society 
1701 E Pleasant 
Knoxville, IA 50138 
Phone: 641-828-7387
Email: [email protected] 
Website:Marion County Humane Society - Home

Hours of Operation: *
Tuesday 12pm – 7pm
Thursday & Friday 11am – 4pm
Saturday 10am – 4pm

*Adopting a friend*
Adoption fees: $95.00 for dogs/puppies ages 5 and under and $85.00 for dogs ages 6 and over. All dog adoptions include spaying/neutering, vaccinations, worming, and microchipping.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Hollister, CA 95023 -Pet Friends*

https://www.facebook.com/1109296823...5676/618448574897115/?type=1&relevant_count=1

Petfinder.com listing-
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29092357

*Betty*
Golden Retriever • Senior • Female • Large
Pet Friends Hollister, CA

*Gorgeous 9 year old Golden girl "Betty" is available from Pet Friends, Hollister, CA. *
*Shelter contact: 831-634-1191* Adoption fee of $100 includes spaying, shots, worming and microchip.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*RTO-Council Bluffs, IA -Pottawattamie County Animal Shelter*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*"Cowboy” .. (part of bonded pair with "Ruby")
*
*Golden Retriever .. Adult Male *

*UPDATE, The owners of Ruby and Cowboy have been contacted and they are picking them up-RTO!*










Cowboy is an adult male Golden Retriever that was a stray and never claimed. He and a female “Ruby” were found together in Council Bluffs. Both were wearing electric fence collars and micro-chipped, but the info was not kept current. Cowboy is a well mannered, social boy. He loves adults and kids.* Call us today to meet him-712-366-0152!*

*Pottawattamie County Animal Shelter 
18670 Applewood Rd 
Council Bluffs, IA 51503 
Phone: (712) 366-0152 
Fax: (712) 366-0446
Email: [email protected]
*



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*Ruby” .. (part of bonded pair with "Cowboy")

Golden Retriever.. Adult Female 
*











Ruby is one of two Golden Retrievers found together in Council Bluffs. She is an adult female, was found with an adult male "Cowboy", a possible litter mate. Both were wearing electric fence collars and micro-chipped, however, the info was not kept current. Ruby is a very sweet, well-mannered girl. She loves adults and kids. If you love Goldens, these are for you.* Call the county shelter today to meet them-712-366-0152.*


----------



## KathyL

They sure do look alike, beautiful dogs. I thought microchips had some vet records. Hopefully someone can trace the owners.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

KathyL said:


> They sure do look alike, beautiful dogs. I thought microchips had some vet records. Hopefully someone can trace the owners.


My two Goldens are chipped with Home Again chips. I have their Vet name and contact info included in their Registration. 

Hopefully the owners of these two included it, but since their contact info isn't current, sounds like they are not able to get in contact with the owners. 

I would think the owners would be looking for them since they have the electric fence collars on them 

I did contact the IA GR Rescue about them. 

I'll check the lost dogs of IA and see if they are listed on there.

ETA: They are not listed on the Lost/found dogs of IA, I contacted them and gave them their info.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Montgomery AL - Montgomery Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1


*UPDATE-ADOPTED!*
*Kurt” 

Golden Retriever .. Adult Male .. approx. 6 years old

Spayed/Neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots*











Oh, hello. Did someone say Golden Years? Surely they were not talking about me, were they? I admit, I am considered a senior dog, because I am six years old. But I have lots of good years left. Being older only makes me a better, sweeter, and more loving dog. A kind stranger found me near the base a few weeks ago and he brought me to the shelter. I am so glad to be here. I am safe and well cared for. My family never came looking for me, so now I need a new home. While I have been here I have gotten all of my shots, I was tested for heartworms, I got a microchip, and I have been neutered. I am hoping that someone will take a chance on a more mature dog like myself and adopt me. If you are looking for a quiet companion that likes to takes several walks each day and then likes to rest on the couch then you have found him. His name is Kurt and he is at the shelter. OH, its me!


*Montgomery Humane Society 
1150 John Overton Drive 
Montgomery AL 36110
Phone: (334) 409-0622
Email: [email protected]
Website: Montgomery Humane Society
*

*Shelter hours:*
Open 7 days 10am – 5pm
*
Adopting a Friend*
The adoption fee for larger adult dogs is $95.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! San Ramon, CA-Love and Second Chances*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | San Ramon, CA | Benny
*
UPDATE: ADOPTED!*

*Benny*
Golden Retriever • Senior • Male • Large
Love & Second Chances San Ramon, CA











*ABOUT BENNY*
Meet Benny! Benny is a very sweet dog who is patiently waiting for a loving forever home! 
To get more information on Benny, please visit the bio page online at: Benny – Adoptable | Love & Second Chances Thank you for your interest! Adoption fee is $350 which includes spay/neuter, up to date on shots, deworming and microchipping. 

*If you are interested, please fill out an application online at: Applications | Love & Second Chances

*

*Love and Second Chances-*
Website: Love & Second Chances | All my love for second chances.

*Contact form on website:*

Contact | Love & Second Chances


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! San Jose, CA-City of San Jose Animal Care Center*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1
*

UPDATE-ADOPTED!


“Finnegan” .. ID#A891935*

Golden Retriever.. Adult Male

Spayed/neutered 











*City of San Jose Animal Care Center 
2750 Monterey Road 
San Jose, CA 95111 
Phone: (408) 578-7297
Website: San Jose, CA - Official Website - Animal Care & Services*
*
Hours of Operation: *
We are open Tuesdays - Saturdays from 11:00 am - 7:00 pm, Sundays from 11:00 pm - 5:00 pm, and we are closed on Mondays.

*Adopting a friend*
Adoption fee $230


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Willingboro, NJ-Burlington County Animal Alliance*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Willingboro, NJ | Ace

*ADOPTED!*

*Ace
Golden Retriever Mix • Baby • Male • Large
Burlington County Animal Alliance Willingboro, NJ*












*ABOUT ACE*
We are so excited to introduce everyone to Ace! He is a 6 month old golden retriever mix baby, and he is as sweet as he is gorgeous. Ace is currently living in a foster home and he is doing so well. He loves people, and really loves to have another dog to hang out with. As you can see, he loves to swim and has never met a toy that he didn't get along with! He is neutered, up to date on his vaccines and can't wait to find the family that will love him forever. If you'd like to meet Ace, please submit your application online at bcaaofnj.org or email Lee Ann with any questions at [email protected].

*PLEASE READ: ISSUES ON PETFINDER PERTAINING TO ADOPTION APPLICATIONS.*
Due to technical issues on all Petfinder rescue sites, you can not access an Adoption Application from this Page. If you are interested in one of our dogs, please go directly to our Website Burlington County Animal Alliance and click on our On-line Adoption Application. You can also visit our Facebook page to see Burlington County Animal Alliance dogs, and e-mail us via Facebook messaging. Thanks in advance for your patience!

Interested in adopting this pet?Click here for BCAA's on-line Application! PLEASE NOTE: Our adoption fee helps to cover our medical expenses which includes spay/neuter, deworming, all vaccines, heartworm test, microchipping, grooming if needed, and in many cases a dental, and also the fee we pay when we rescue from a Shelter.

*BCAA Website:*
Burlington County Animal Alliance

*Adoption Process:*
Burlington County Animal Alliance

*On-line Adoption Application:*
https://bcaa.powweb.com/adoption_app.php


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Manahawkin, NJ- Homeless Paws*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Manahawkin, NJ | Bandit

*ADOPTED!*

*Bandit
Golden Retriever • Young • Male • Medium
Homeless Paws Manahawkin, NJ*




























*ABOUT BANDIT*
Adoption - The Right Option - When Choosing Pets! . . .Petnote: 
*Want to know more about this Homeless Paws Pal? Email [email protected] .* Interested in adopting this "Fuzzy Buddy"?Paws and click here for our on-line Application! Homeless Paws needs and welcomes foster homes and volunteers. We also appreciate donations, both large and small, to help with the costs of providing veterinary care for our furkids. Contact [email protected] if you would like to foster, volunteer or donate to our cause.Thank you!

*HOMELESS PAWS.ORG-*
Homelesspawsnj

*On-line application:*
Application


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*East Aurora, NY- Buffalo Paws and Claws Animal Shelter, Inc*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | East Aurora, NY | Harley ($0 SPONSORED)

*Harley ($0 SPONSORED)
Golden Retriever • Senior • Female • Large
Buffalo Paws and Claws Animal Shelter, Inc East Aurora, NY
*













*ABOUT HARLEY ($0 SPONSORED)*
Meet 11.5 year old Harley. Her family had to move and couldn't find a place that would let them keep her. Harley is a purebred Golden Retriever and will be 12 years old Sept. 5, 2014. She must be the only dog in the home as she get grumpy when other dogs get into her space...can you blame her at her age? Cats are okay, but if they run she will chase! Harley is such a sweet girl with so much personality. If you met her you would not think she was almost 12! She loves to go for short walks, play with toys and roll in the snow . Harley is very sweet, great with kids of all ages and deserves a wonderful home! She can be a bit needy and gets separation anxiety (NON-distructive), but she will pace and cry and bark if left alone for a while. She loves to go for car rides. Harley still gets around great even with her arthritis. 

Harley is on Thyroid medication and Tramadol for arthritis. She is eating Natures Recipe Healthy Skin as she is prone to dry skin on other foods. Harley is up to date on vaccinations (rabies, distemper & kennel cough), dewormed, HW negative, given Advantix, micro-chipped and spayed. 

*If interested please call or text 716-308-0101 or email [email protected]. To speed up the process fill out an adoption application at Buffalo Paws and Claws Animal Shelter.*

When you adopt this animal, you will get a certificate to use for one free office visit, at participating vets (over 60 to choose from), within 10 days of adoption.


*Buffalo Paws and Claws Animal Shelter-*
Buffalo Paws and Claws Animal Shelter

*On-line adoption application:*
Buffalo Paws and Claws Animal Shelter


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Corsicana, TX -City of Corsicana Animal Shelter*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1
*
ADOPTED!*

*Darcy” .. ID#D-27751*

Golden Retriever mix .. Young Female .. 1 year old

Up-to-date with routine shots











Darling Darcy is a gorgeous retriever mix who is a complete sweetheart. Darcy was found as a stray and therefore a little unsure about her current surroundings. This precious girl is learning to walk on a leash, but right now her favorite spot is to be curled up in your lap. She loves to get brushed and would love to find a home where she could get pampered and fawned over. Darcy would make a great companion to someone who knows how to give great belly rubs and doesn't mind having a cuddle buddy.

She is current on basic vaccinations including Bordetella and has been dewormed. She is heart worm negative. Once adopted, Darcy must be spayed/neutered and receive a current rabies vaccination.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*City of Corsicana Animal Shelter 
617 S. 12th St 
Corsicana, TX 75110 
Phone: 903-654-4928 
Email: [email protected]*
*
Hours of Operation:* 
The shelter is open Mon, Tues, Thurs and Fri from 12:00pm - 6:00pm and on Sat from 12:00pm - 4:00pm.

*Adopting a friend*
Adoption fees are $55.00 per animal. Adoption fees include current basic vaccinations, Heartworm Disease testing if old enough and de worming.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Went into Rescue-Corpus Christi TX-Gulf Coast Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*UPDATE, went into Rescue with Golden Beginnings GRR. If anyone is interested in them contact Golden Beginnings-*

*http://www.gbgrr.org/testweb/index.htm*

*Golden Retriever.. Adult Male & Female .. 6 years 5 months*

*Cayden" .. ID#5438 .. male Golden Retriever 
*

PF link: Petfinder | | | , |











*“Kasey”.. ID#5437 .. female Golden Retriever (see next post for Kasey)*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

PF Link: Petfinder | | | , |











*Gulf Coast Humane Society 
3118 Cabaniss Parkway 
Corpus Christi, TX 78415 
Phone: 361-225-0845
Email: [email protected]
*
*Website: Gulf Coast Humane Society*

*Hours of Operation: *

Monday - Saturday: 11am – 6pm
Sunday: 12pm – 6pm

*Adopting a friend
The adoption fee for the pair is $350.00*


----------



## mylissyk

*SAFE - both picked up Golden Beginnings GR rescue in Houston today!*

*SAFE - both picked up Golden Beginnings GR rescue in Houston today!*







CAROLINA MOM said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1
> 
> *Golden Retriever.. Adult Male & Female .. 6 years 5 months*
> 
> *Cayden" .. ID#5438 .. male Golden Retriever
> *
> 
> PF link: Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Corpus Christi, TX | Cayden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Kasey”.. ID#5437 .. female Golden Retriever (see next post for Kasey)*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1
> 
> PF Link: Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Corpus Christi, TX | Kasey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gulf Coast Humane Society
> 3118 Cabaniss Parkway
> Corpus Christi, TX 78415
> Phone: 361-225-0845
> Email: [email protected]
> *
> *Website: Gulf Coast Humane Society*
> 
> *Hours of Operation: *
> 
> Monday - Saturday: 11am – 6pm
> Sunday: 12pm – 6pm
> 
> *Adopting a friend
> The adoption fee for the pair is $350.00*


----------



## mylissyk

CAROLINA MOM said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1
> 
> *Darcy” .. ID#D-27751*
> 
> Golden Retriever mix .. Young Female .. 1 year old
> 
> Up-to-date with routine shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darling Darcy is a gorgeous retriever mix who is a complete sweetheart. Darcy was found as a stray and therefore a little unsure about her current surroundings. This precious girl is learning to walk on a leash, but right now her favorite spot is to be curled up in your lap. She loves to get brushed and would love to find a home where she could get pampered and fawned over. Darcy would make a great companion to someone who knows how to give great belly rubs and doesn't mind having a cuddle buddy.
> 
> She is current on basic vaccinations including Bordetella and has been dewormed. She is heart worm negative. Once adopted, Darcy must be spayed/neutered and receive a current rabies vaccination.
> 
> ** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.
> 
> *City of Corsicana Animal Shelter
> 617 S. 12th St
> Corsicana, TX 75110
> Phone: 903-654-4928
> Email: [email protected]*
> *
> Hours of Operation:*
> The shelter is open Mon, Tues, Thurs and Fri from 12:00pm - 6:00pm and on Sat from 12:00pm - 4:00pm.
> 
> *Adopting a friend*
> Adoption fees are $55.00 per animal. Adoption fees include current basic vaccinations, Heartworm Disease testing if old enough and de worming.


GRRNT is checking on this one.


----------



## Karen519

*Myllisyk*

Myllisyk

Thanks so much helping with the Texas Goldens AND UPDATING!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Toms River, NJ-Puppy Love Pet Rescue*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Toms River, NJ | Golden Layla

*ADOPTED!*

Golden *Layla*
Golden Retriever • Baby • Female • Large
Puppy Love Pet Rescue Toms River, NJ












*ABOUT GOLDEN LAYLA*
6 mos. old Golden Retriever. Layla was surrendered to us because the family didnt have time for a puppy. She will require training and a home that is ready for an active pup. Gets along with other dogs well. Serious inquiries only, if your not ready for an active pup, Layla is not for you. When filling out application please include your vets name and number, without this information your application maybe overlooked. Please only list dogs that you have owned. Applications will be reviewed daily and meet and greets can occur before any doption day. If still available, Layla will be at our next adoption Sunday. Approved application is required to adopt.

*If interested in this pet, please fill out an application on our website Puppylovenj.petfinder.com. Please don't forget to fill out the entire application, including vet name and number. Applications without this information may be overlooked. If you do not currently have a pet, include vet information from the last pet that you owned. Vet checks are a must! 
*

You can speed up the adoption process by bringing your a copy of your water bill or renters agreement with you to adoption day. If you have records of your pets vaccinations and veterinary care - bring them with you. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT ANY PET, PLEASE EMAIL. NO PHONE CALLS

*WEBSITE:*

About Us

*ADOPTION APPLICATION:*

Puppy Love Dog Application

*CONTACT US:*

Puppy Love Pet Rescue 

PO Box 613 
Toms River, New Jersey 08755 
Phone: (732) 914-0600 
Fax: (732) 240-6164 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*STATUS UNKNOWN-Austin, TX-Austin Animal Center*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*UPDATE: Carlie's PF Listing has been removed, Status Unknown*


*
Carlie” .. ID#A675350*

Golden Retriever mix .. Adult Female

Spayed/neutered 










*Austin Animal Center 
7201 Levander Loop 
Austin, TX 78702 
Phone: (512)-978-0500

WEBSITE:Animal Services | AustinTexas.gov - The Official Website of the City of Austin *
*
Hours of Operation:* 
Open 7 days 11am – 7pm 
Closed Major City Holidays
*
Adopting a friend*
The adoption fee is $75 and includes: spay or neuter surgery, all vaccinations the animal is old enough to receive, and a HomeAgain microchip.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! New York, NY-THE POOR ANIMALS OF ST. FRANCIS INC.*

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | New York, NY | LENNY

*ADOPTED!*

Listed on Friends of Golden Retrievers FB-

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*LENNY*
Golden Retriever • Young • Male • Large
The Poor Animals of St. Francis Inc. New York, NY



















*ABOUT LENNY*
This is Lenny! Lenny is a male 2 year old Golden Retriever who loves people and very friendly. He is good with children and other dogs. He is very well behaved and a great companion. Also, he is very smart and intelligent. Lenny's owner is having financial problems and has to leave her apartment at the end of this month. Poor Animals of St. Francis, will be assisting the owner in adopting Lenny out to a good home. 

When emailing or calling, please leave a brief history of your experience with dogs and when you last owned a dog.? 

*Please leave a message 718 822 0043 or email [email protected]*

The Poor Animals of St. Francis Inc. | Petfinder.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Clayton, NJ-GLOUCESTER COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER*

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29364688/


*ADOPTED!*

*BENTLEY*
Golden Retriever • Young • Male • Large
*Gloucester County Animal Shelter Clayton, NJ*












Gloucester County Animal Shelter-

Gloucester County, NJ. Website - Animal Shelter

200 N. Delsea Drive 
Clayton NJ 08312 
Gloucester County, NJ. Website - Homepage
Phone: 856-881-2828
Email: [email protected]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*FOSTER TO ADOPT-Amarillo, TX-Amarillo SPCA*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1.268019.129903330631&type=1&relevant_count=1

*UPDATE-Foster to Adopt*

*Detective* was an owner surender, due to death in family. He is 3-4 years old. A Golden Retriever. Very high energy, good with other dogs., Good with adults and we think older children would be great.










*
Amarillo SPCA-*

home

*Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals
11901 S. Coulter
Amarillo, TX 79119
(806)622-0555
[email protected]
P.O. Box 1014
Amarillo, TX 79105
*
*Hours:*

Tuesday-Saturday 12PM to 5PM


----------



## mylissyk

CAROLINA MOM said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1.268019.129903330631&type=1&relevant_count=1
> 
> *Detective* was an owner surender, due to death in family. He is 3-4 years old. A Golden Retriever. Very high energy, good with other dogs., Good with adults and we think older children would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Amarillo SPCA-*
> 
> home
> 
> *Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals
> 11901 S. Coulter
> Amarillo, TX 79119
> (806)622-0555
> [email protected]
> P.O. Box 1014
> Amarillo, TX 79105
> *
> *Hours:*
> 
> Tuesday-Saturday 12PM to 5PM



This guy is one of a pair of dogs, the second one is commented on in the thread. They are bonded and the shelter wants to adopt them out together.


----------



## mylissyk

*Adopted!*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8930140631.268019.129903330631&type=3&theater
*UPDATE: ADOPTED!
*
Amarillo SPCA
We also have Zeus, another Golden Retriever who was owner surrendered along with Detective. 3-4 years old, Male. Friendly, active and playful. Good with other dogs. Good with adults and we think, older children.


----------



## dborgers

Bless you for helping these precious goldens


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Iron River, MI 49935-NORTHWOODS ANIMAL SHELTER*

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29249239/

https://www.facebook.com/4096302167...28/10152750010401729/?type=1&relevant_count=1

*ADOPTED!*

*Buddy
Golden Retriever • Adult • Male • Large
Northwoods Animal Shelter Iron River, MI*


*Northwoods Animal Shelter, Inc. 
930 Selden Road 
Iron River, MI 49935 
Phone: 906-265-PETS 
[email protected] 
*
































Hi folks,

My name is Buddy and I am a golden retriever who is in need of a home. I am 7 years old and a very good mannered dog. I am fully house trained and walk nicely on a leash. I love to sit (or lay) and snuggle with you and I will push your hand with my nose if my back or belly need more massaging. I do have an issue that needs to be addressed. I do NOT get along with other dogs. I know, for a golden retriever, that is somewhat unusual. I lived with a dog in my previous home and liked him really well, but the other neighborhood dogs who lived around us, were not my friends. I think I would do best if I lived more out of town where I wouldn't have to encounter other dogs on a daily basis. I need to be the only dog in our home, but I will make you one guaranteed promise......I WILL KEEP YOU GREAT
COMPANY AND I PROMISE TO LOVE YOU THE REST OF MY LIFE!! I keep a very neat kennel and I am completely housetrained. I like to carry a stuffed animal around in my mouth....(that's just something I thought you would like to know about me.)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED!-Moscow, ID- Humane Society of the Palouse*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*UPDATE: ADOPTED!
*

*“Duke” *

Golden Retriever .. Young Male .. approx. 1-2 years old

Spayed/neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots .. House trained










Hello there! I’m Duke! I am a young maybe 1 or 2 year old fella. I currently weigh 56lbs, but if I gained some weight it wouldn’t be a bad thing. I really didn’t care much about the cats when I met them. I didn’t completely ignore them, but I wasn’t very interested in them. I have not met other dogs yet, they are waiting until I am neutered before testing me with other dogs. I do try to play through the fence though. I love toys! I will entertain myself if I have rope toys and tennis balls. I will also play fetch. I do not have accidents in my inside kennel so I might already be house trained.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Humane Society of the Palouse *
2019 White Ave. 
Moscow, ID 83843 
Phone: (208)883-1166
Email: [email protected]
WEBSITE: Welcome

*
Hours of Operation: *
We are open to the public Monday-Saturday 1 - 6:00pm. We are closed on all major holidays, Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years.
*
Adopting a friend*
Our adoption fee for dogs is $100 (plus tax) which includes the neuter or spay; vaccinations (DA2PPv, Bordetella, and Rabies for dogs over 4 months of age); and wormings. All dogs are now also microchipped through 24 Hour PetWatch.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED!-Wenatcheee, WA-Wenatchee Valley Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*UPDATE: ADOPTED!
*
*“Casey” .. ID#22839257*

Golden Retriever .. Adult Female










** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.
*
Wenatchee Valley Humane Society *
1474 South Wenatchee Avenue 
Wenatcheee, WA 98807 
Phone: 509-662-9577
Email: [email protected]
WEBSITE: wenatcheehumane - Home

*
Hours of Operation: *
Our hours are Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday 11 am to 6pm, Saturday and Sunday 11 am to 3 pm. Closed Wednesday.
*
Adopting a friend*
Regular adoption fees for dogs start at $100 unless otherwise noted in pet's description. Adoption fee includes, spay/neuter surgery, initial vaccination, microchip with registration, general health exam and 30 days of pet health insurance, for which you can purchase extended coverage. Initial vaccinations for dogs are Parvo/Distemper & Bordatella.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOTPED!-Union, MO-Franklin County Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*UPDATE: ADOPTED!*

*“Sonny” .. ID#26485

Golden Retriever .. Adult Male .. 4 years old

Spayed/neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots
*
I am a very happy and well behaved 4 year old boy. I am sweet, smart and ready to make you and me happy! For more information on this dog or any of our adoptable pets, please call the shelter at 636-583-4300 or stop by! 

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Franklin County Humane Society 
1222 West Main St. 
Union, MO 63084 
Phone: (636) 583-4300
Email: [email protected]
*
*Hours of Operation: *
Monday 11am – 6pm
Wednesday, Thursday, Friday & Saturday 11am – 4pm
Tuesday, Sunday Closed

*Adopting a friend*
Adoption fees: Adult dogs: $85 - $180 which includes heartworm test, vaccinations, microchip, spay or neuter, deworming, flea treatment and complimentary vet visit at Pet Station.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*WENT INTO GR RESCUE-Columbus, OH- Franklin County Dog Shelter*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1


*UPDATE: Went into a GR Rescue*

*Caspian” .. ID#62329

Golden Retriever mix .. Young Male .. 1 year old

Spayed/neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots*

Caspian is an awesome dog! Caspian is a friendly dog who loves a great game of fetch. He loves other dogs and would enjoy having a K9 companion in his new home. Caspian can be a little shy at times, but he's open to meeting new people and very well-mannered. Constant companion looking for an emotionally secure, mutually satisfying, low maintenance relationship? I am all you need. Let me sit at your feet, walk by your side, and I'll be your devoted companion forever.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Franklin County Dog Shelter 
4340 Tamarack Blvd. 
Columbus, OH 43229 
Phone: 614-525-3647
**
Hours of Operation:* 
Monday – Friday 11am – 7pm
Saturday & Sunday 9am – 5pm

*Adopting a friend*
Adoption fees are normally $123, and include all shots, spay or neuter surgery, heartworm testing and preventative, microchip and dog license.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOTPED!-San Gabriel, CA -San Gabriel Valley Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*UPDATE: ADOPTED!*

*“Sadie” .. ID#12460

Golden Retriever .. Adult Female .. 7½ years old

Spayed/neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots*

Sadie is approximately 7½ years old. She was surrendered to the shelter by her previous owners who provided her Certified Pedigree Papers along with past vaccination records. They tell us that Sadie is good with kids and other dogs. We have found her to be sweet and well-behaved. She seems to know the commands sit and down. We hope you'll stop in to meet this lovely girl and consider adopting!

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*San Gabriel Valley Humane Society 
851 E. Grand Avenue 
San Gabriel, CA 91776 
Phone: (626) 286-1159
Email: [email protected]
*
*Hours of Operation:* 
Tuesday - Sunday 10am – 4.30pm
Closed - Mondays 

*Adopting a friend*
Adoption fees: Adult dogs: $120 - $135
Our adoption fee includes a thorough initial physical exam, spay/neuter surgery, micro chipping, vaccinations, and a free wellness visit at a local participating veterinarian.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*GOING INTO RESCUE WITH WAGSHonesdale, PA-Dessin Animal Shelter*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*UPDATE: Going into Rescue with WAGS*

*“Jenny” 

Golden Retriever .. Adult Female

Spayed/neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots*

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Dessin Animal Shelter
138 Miller Drive
Honesdale, PA 18431
Phone: 570-253-4037
Email: [email protected]
*
*Hours of Operation: *
Monday & Thursday 11am – 5pm
Wednesday & Friday 11am – 6pm
Saturday 11am – 4pm
Closed – Tuesday, Sunday & Holidays 

*Adopting a friend*
Adoption fees begin at $100 and include neuter/spay, vaccinations, microchip


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED!-Fort Lauderdale, FL-Humane Society of Broward County*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*UPDATE: ADOPTED*

*“Gordon” .. ID#A507002*

Golden Retriever .. Young Male











“Gordon” .. ID#A507002

Golden Retriever .. Young Male

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Humane Society of Broward County 
2070 Griffin Road 
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33312 
Phone: 954-989-3977
Email: [email protected]

Hours of Operation: *
Adoption hours: Monday - Saturday 10am - 7pm & Sunday 10am – 6pm

*Adopting a friend*
Adoption fee: $100.00 for dogs six months and older which includes spaying/neutering, preliminary vaccinations and de-worming, overall wellness check, heartworm test, flea preventative treatment


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*RESCUED!-San Jacinto, CA - Ramona Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*UPDATE: RESCUED*


*ID#41929

Golden Retriever.. Adult Male .. approx. 6 years old









*


Big, beautiful, friendly boy! He came to us as a stray so we est. his age to be 6 yrs. old & he weighs 107.1 lbs. He came in with a big, unknown mass on his side. He is good with his roommate, up to date on shots, de-wormed and he will be neutered prior to his adoption/rescue.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Ramona Humane Society 
690 Humane Way
San Jacinto, CA 92582
Phone: 951-654-8002
Email: [email protected]
*
*Hours of Operation: *
Shelter Reception/Lobby 
Monday – Thursday & Saturday 8am to 5 pm 
Friday & Sunday 8 am to 3:30 

*Kennel Hours*: 
Kennels open at 10 am each day. 
Close: 4:00 PM Monday to Thursday & Saturday 
Close: 3:00 PM Friday & Sunday 
*
Adopting a friend*
Adoption fee $97.50 which includes spay/neuter and primary vaccines.
We unfortunately cannot put animals on HOLD over the phone.
The Ramona Humane Society is rescue friendly. Contact for rescues is Rachel Cunningham, Rescue Coordinator at Ramona Humane Society (951) 654-8002 ext 224 or email [email protected].


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*RESCUED- Devore, CA-San Bernardino County Devore Shelter*

https://www.facebook.com/1187953282...5474/651939331557735/?type=1&relevant_count=1

*UPDATE: RESCUED!
*
*WARREN - ID#A597376 (available 6/17)
*
I am a male, gold Golden Retriever.

The shelter staff think I am about 8 years old.

www.PetHarbor.com pet:SBCO1.A597376










I have been at the shelter since Jun 12, 2014.

This information was refreshed 14 minutes ago and may not represent all of the animals at the San Bernardino County - Devore Shelter.

*
For more information about this animal, call:*
San Bernardino County - Devore Shelter at (909) 386-9820
Ask for information about animal ID number A597376 — at Devore Shelter at 19777 Shelter Way, Devore, CA 92407 in San Bernardino County, CA 92407: (909) 386-9820, ext 0.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*RESCUED-Devore, CA-San Bernardino County Devore Shelter*

https://www.facebook.com/1187953282...5474/651939328224402/?type=1&relevant_count=1

*UPDATE-RESCUED*

*CORETTA - ID#A597374 (available 6/17)
*
I am a female, gold Golden Retriever.

The shelter staff think I am about 5 years old.

www.PetHarbor.com pet:SBCO1.A597374









*
For more information about this animal, call:*
San Bernardino County - Devore Shelter at (909) 386-9820
Ask for information about animal ID number A597374 — at Devore Shelter at 19777 Shelter Way, Devore, CA 92407 in San Bernardino County, CA 92407: (909) 386-9820, ext 0.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Nanuet, NY-Northstar Placement*

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29439729/


*ADOPTED!*

*Glory*
Golden Retriever • Baby • Female • Large
Northstar Placement Nanuet, NY











*ABOUT GLORY*
Glory 6/9/14
Wonderful 8 month old female Golden 
Glory loves kids and dogs and people of all kinds 
She is a quiet natured gentle family dog
Glory was a "pet store puppy" that aged out of the retail environment (was never sold) and she was surrendered to rescue 
She is learning all about the world outside of the pet store ... Grass and couches and freedom and birds and trees and leashes and collars car rides and swimming pools lakes and rain and sunshine ..... The world is her ocean and she is taking it all in. 
Get ideal home includes someone with the time to introduce her to the rest of the world train her in basic obedience (she is brilliant) be patient as she learns to walk proudly on leash (she sits down and doesn't like to move on leash) a fenced yard is REQUIRED for this dog and having another dog would be heaven 
But we will consider all completed applications to be considered as a forever home you must complete the required application 

WEBSITE:
Http://members.petfinder.com/~NY352/default.htm

ADOPTION APPLICATION: 
Northstar Placement Nanuet, NY


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*STATUS UNKNOWN-Los Angeles, CA-SOL FOUNDATION*

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28443961/

*
UPDATE: PF Listing removed Status Unkown*

*Belle*
Golden Retriever • Young • Female • Large
Sol Foundation Los Angeles, CA










*ABOUT BELLE*
Bella is a 2.5 yr old beautiful and absolutely sweet loving and gentle girl, she is low energy and is perfectly content laying right next to you.She is not an overly energetic dog, she enjoys quiet walks and watching over children,(she loves kids) she loves to follow them around, . shes house broken and has great house manners no jumping on people,no getting on furniture she knows where her bed is ,she is NOT an outdoor dog she loves to be inside with her family, shes great with other animals but she prefers her people and children- she is unsure/shy of new things but quickly warms up - 
*
Please note::*
.To adopt belle , adoption application and home-check is required first. This is not a first come first serve, we will evaluate each family and find the best suitable family that best fits both her and family.

SOL FOUNDATION
1312 12th
Los Angeles, CA 90036-

Contact this Organization
Sol Foundation | Petfinder.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Santa Ana, CA -TIRAMISU DOG RESCUE*

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28933475/

*Pumpkin boy*
Golden Retriever • Young • Male • Medium
Tiramisu Dog Rescue Santa Ana, CA



















*ABOUT PUMPKIN BOY*
sweet boy, looking for loving home. please include zip code and phone number in email if reply is desired. 
Please email: *[email protected]*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Fairfield, IL-Wayne County Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*UPDATE-ADOPTED!*

*“Daisy”

Golden Retriever .. Adult Female *

Up-to-date with routine shots .. House trained










*Wayne County Humane Society
518 SE 4th Street
Fairfield, IL 62837
Phone: 618-847-4012
Email: [email protected]
*
*Hours of Operation:* 
Monday to Friday 9am – 5pm
*
Adopting a friend*
Adoption fee for dogs - $45.00
All animals adopted from us must leave with a microchip and be spayed or neutered to help prevent more animals from needlessly being put to sleep. We can microchip any pet here at our shelter for only $15.00 per animal.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Mocksville, NC-Humane Society of Davie County*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...a.252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=

*UPDATE: ADOPTED!*

*Clark”

Golden Retriever mix .. Adult Male *

Up-to-date with routine shots 










Hello! I am Clark and I am a reach charmer! I think my mom was a Golden Retriever, but not so sure about my dad. I am one of the sweetest guys you will meet, and really laid back too. I love to be with other dogs and people; I am not too motivated by toys, though. I think it would be great if you could take me to obedience training classes when you adopt me so that I can learn new tricks and meet other dogs! I am up-to-date on vaccinations and will be neutered before you take me home. Visit HOME for an adoption application or call the adoption center at (336)751-5214 if you are interested in taking me home with you.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Humane Society of Davie County 
291 Eaton Road
Mocksville, NC 27028 
Phone: 336-751-5214
Email: [email protected]
*
*Hours of Operation: *
Tuesday to Friday 11am – 5pm
Saturday 10am – 2pm
Closed on Sundays and open Monday by appointment only

*Adopting a friend*
The adoption fee is $135 for dogs. Available dogs have tested negative for heartworm. All animals adopted from our Adoption Center will be spayed/neutered, given all vaccines including rabies at the Humane Society's expense.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*RESCUED-Enterprise, Alabama- Save our Strays Shelter*

https://www.facebook.com/SOSAnimalS...41852.123882100960717/893089370706649/?type=1
*
UPDATE: Goliath is going into Rescue*


This is Goliath! He is a gorgeous Golden Retriever and is between 5 & 6 years old. He is very affectionate, but enjoys being the "only child" in the family. This handsome guy's owner is in the hospital & no longer able to care for him. He is a purebred Golden & ready to go to his new home. He has cataracts & consequently has some restricted vision, but he is otherwise healthy (but a bit over weight!) and will make a wonderful family pet! Stop by & meet him today!










SAVE OUR STRAYS-
SOS Animal Shelter, Enterprise, AL

​S.O.S.
Animal Shelter
25944 Highway 134
Enterprise, AL 36330
(334) 393-1743

Open Mon-Sat
9am - 5pm
Sunday 12 - 4pm


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*RESCUED-Fort Lauderdale, FL-Broward County Animal Care and Adoption*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*UPDATE: RESCUED*

*Max” .. ID#A1668475*

Golden Retriever .. Adult Male










*Broward County Animal Care and Adoption
1870 SW 39 Street
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33312 
Phone: 954-359-1313
Email: [email protected]*

*Hours of Operation:* 
Our Adoption Center is open for adoptions Tuesday through Friday from 1 to 6 p.m. Also, Saturday and Sunday from 11 a.m. to 4 p.m. We are closed on Mondays.

*Adopting a friend*
Our standard adoption fee is $50 for dogs. All of our pets come complete with:

A veterinary exam 
All necessary vaccinations 
Spaying/neutering 
Broward County pet registration tag 
Microchip


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Detroit Lakes, MN-The Marshmallow Foundation*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*Lindsey”

Golden Retriever .. Young Female
*










*The Marshmallow Foundation 
1478 Mallard Street 
Detroit Lakes, MN 56501 
Phone: 218-847-9040 
Email: [email protected]
*
*Hours of Operation: *
Monday to Friday 8am – 5pm
Saturday: 8am to 12pm
Please contact our office if you are unable to visit during these hours and we will do our very best to accommodate your schedule.

*Adopting a friend*
General fees for dogs are $150-200 and these fees can vary. All our dogs are given the full range of vaccinations including Rabies. They are dewormed and tested for Heart Worm. 

*We are a ’low-kill’ facility, so often, animals are with us for months until homes can be found.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*RESCUED! Long Beach, CA -City of Long Beach Animal Care Services*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1


*UPDATE: RESCUED!*

*Lilly”.. ID#A418485
*
Golden Retriever.. Adult Female











*City of Long Beach Animal Care Services
7700 East Spring Street
Long Beach, CA 90815
Phone: 562-570-7387
Email: [email protected]
*
*Shelter hours:*
Wednesday - Friday 10am - 5:30pm
Saturday & Sunday 10am - 4pm
Closed: Monday, Tuesday & Holidays

*Adopting a friend:*
Adoption fee includes:
A general physical examination by our veterinary services staff and behavior evaluation by our adoption team 
Canine distemper combination vaccination and bordetella 
Age-appropriate canines and felines receive a rabies vaccination 
Deworming medication 
Flea/tick treatment (if needed) 
Spay/neuter surgery (if needed) 
Microchip implant 
Free follow-up examination by a participating veterinarian 

*If you live in one of our serviced cities, your new pet will be licensed during the adoption process*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Going into GR RescueHoopeston, IL- Hoopeston Animal Control*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*UPDATE: Willow is going into a GR Rescue*

*Willow”*

*Golden Retriever .. Adult Female .. 3 years old*











Willow is a 3 year old purebred female Golden Retriever for adoption. She is spayed, up to date on vaccines and a sweet girl. She needs some training, as she has some chewing habits.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Hoopeston Animal Control
901 West Main Street
Hoopeston, IL 60942
Phone: 765-414-6586
*
*Hours of Operation:* 
Adoption hours: Monday to Saturday 11am – 3pm 

*Adopting a friend*
Hoopeston, IL Animal Control & Shelter is a small rural all volunteer shelter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Brentwood TN-SPCA of Tennessee*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*ADOPTED!*

*“Izzy” 

Golden Retriever .. Adult Female .. 6 years old
*
Spayed/neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots .. House trained











Izzy a 6 year old Golden Retriever. She is a great dog. She is fully vetted and she is great with dogs, cats, and people. Izzy cannot be in a home with small children, but she is good with older children.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*SPCA of Tennessee 
PO Box 1014
Brentwood TN 37024 
Phone: 615-354-3531
Email: [email protected] *
*
Adopting a friend*
Adoption fee $200

*If you are interested in any of our pets, please fill out an application on our website (SPCA of Tennessee). The adoption form is located under the "Adopting a Pet" tab. Once we receive your application we will email you and get you in touch with the foster so that you can find out more about the animal. If you are interested in adopting any of the SPCA of TN pets, you can also contact Celina Weissenborn at [email protected] or call her at 615-354-3531, but we will need an application on file before proceeding.*

IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MEET ANY OF OUR ANIMALS THAT ARE UP FOR ADOPTION AT A SCHEDULED ADOPTION EVENT, PLEASE SEND US AN E-MAIL TO MAKE SURE WE LET OUR FOSTER PARENTS KNOW TO BRING THEM TO THE ADOPTION EVENTS. ***Please remember you must fill out an adoption application and a contract prior to adoption. We will need 3 personal references and a vet reference as well. There will be a phone interview and a home visit required prior to adoption.***


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Great Falls, MT-Great Falls Animal Shelter*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61595.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1

*Max” .. ID#140571
*
Golden Retriever .. Adult Male










** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Great Falls Animal Shelter
1010 25th Ave NE
Great Falls, MT 59405 
Phone: 406-454-2276
Email: [email protected]*

*Hours of Operation: *
Monday to Saturday: 10am to 6pm

*Adopting a friend*
Adoption fee $140 which includes spaying/neutering, a microchip, vaccinations, and a nametag.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Amissville, VA -Rappahannock Animal Welfare League*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*ADOPTED!*


*Mack” .. ID#22951781*

Golden Retriever.. Young Male .. approx. 1 year old










Mack is a happy go lucky kid. He was found in our neighboring county as a stray and the graciously let RAWL pull him to find his new home. He is typical of his breed and age. He is active, friendly and willing to learn. Who doesn't love a Golden?

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Rappahannock Animal Welfare League
160 Weaver Rd
Amissville, VA 20106
Phone: 540-937-3283
Email: [email protected]*

*Hours of Operation: *
Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday & Saturday 7.30am – 1pm
Wednesday & Sunday Closed

*Adopting a friend*
The adoption fee is $175.00 and includes the cost of spaying or neutering, DHLPP, Bordetella, Rabies,snap testing, micro-chip,deworming started on H/W preventive and flea and tick preventive.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Park Ridge, IL-Lake Shore Animal Shelter*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*Cooper” *

Golden Retriever.. Adult Male .. 4-5 years old










Meet handsome Cooper. He is looking for a foster or permanent home. He is around 4 or 5 years old and is extremely lovable. Cooper is very smart, completely housebroken, very eager to please. He is fully vetted. For more information please contact Marianne at 630-460-3000.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Lake Shore Animal Shelter
PO Box 40,
Park Ridge, IL 60068
Phone: 312-409-1162
Email: [email protected]

Hours of Operation:* 
If you see a great candidate for your new best friend on our website, and would like to meet him or her, please us at our voicemail line, 312 409 1162. Also, PLEASE TAKE NOTE of any SPECIAL CONTACT INSTRUCTIONS included in the description of the dog or cat you are considering. You can also email us at [email protected] Please call between the hours of 8:00 AM and 6:00 PM Central time, Monday through Saturday. We will arrange a specific appointment time, and let you know the address and contact information needed.
*
Adopting a friend*
Donations for adoption generally range from $125 to $150. All dogs adopted from Lake Shore will have received all necessary vaccinations, a microchip, rabies & heartworm testing, and will have been spayed or neutered.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! State College, PA-Centre County PAWS*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*UPDATE: ADOPTED!*
*
“Fluke” .. ID#D2014147*

Golden Retriever.. Adult Male .. 7 years old











Hello! I'm Fluke, a friendly boy who is good with children, other dogs, and even cats! I am house broken, but am not yet crate trained. However, I can be trusted in the house alone. Like most dogs, I love squeaky toys, bones, belly rubs, and swimming! I will be neutered prior to adoption. DOB: 3/4/2007 Weight: 93 pounds

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Centre County PAWS
1401 Trout Road
State College, PA
Phone: 814-237-8722 
Fax: 814-237-5067 
Email: [email protected]*
*
Hours of Operation:* 
The PAWS Adoption and Education Center is open Saturdays and Sundays 11 am until 4 pm, and Monday evenings from 5-7 pm and Tuesdays from 11-2pm. 

Fluke is living in a foster home, so can be seen at PAWS during the Sunday showings from 12pm to 2pm. If you would like to come to PAWS when we are open to the public to meet a specific dog, you are welcome to give us a call at (814) 237-8722 to check if the cat or dog is at PAWS that day.

*Adopting a friend*
Adoption fees adult dogs $115 - $150. PAWS provides before adoption:
- Spay/neuter of the dog/puppy 
- Distemper and Bordetella vaccination
- Rabies vaccination (for appropriate aged dogs)
- Initial Deworming
- Heartworm & Lyme Disease Testing (for appropriate aged dogs)
- A free first vet visit in Centre County
- HomeAgain Microchip Implant


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Orangeburg, SC- Maude Schiffley Chapter of S.P.C.A.*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....240526019337549.59333.237760179614133&type=1

*Bindi” .. ID#0219*

Golden Retriever mix .. Young Female .. 5 months old











This 5 month female Golden mix is looking for a home where people will love her and train her. Very smart and a fast learner. Gets along with other dogs. 

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Maude Schiffley Chapter of S.P.C.A. 
225 Ruf Road 
Orangeburg, SC 29118 
Phone: 803-536-3918 
Email: [email protected]
*
*Hours of Operation:* 
Monday to Friday 11am – 4pm
*
Adopting a friend*
The adoption fee for dogs/puppies is $95.00 and includes the following: age appropriate vaccinations, deworming, spay or neuter surgery, rabies vaccination, Frontline application, collar, ID tag and a leash. A $35 (non-refundable) deposit will hold the pet for you for 5 days.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Charlotte, NC -Humane Society of Charlotte*

*ADOPTED!*


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....240526019337549.59333.237760179614133&type=1
*
“Cosmo” *

Golden Retriever .. Adult Male 










My owners are moving and now I need a new home! I am a sweet boy, but kind of unconfident at first. I am housebroken and used to being an indoor dog. I really love kids and would make a good family dog. The other dogs in the house (all males) and I didn't get along well but a different household dynamic could change this.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Humane Society of Charlotte
2700 Toomey Avenue
Charlotte, NC 28203
Phone: 704-377-0534
Email: [email protected]*

*Hours of Operation: *
We're open to the public from 11:00 am to 5:00 pm, 7 days a week. 

Adopting a friend
Adoption fees are: Dogs (6 months & older) - $125
Fees include
• Health and behavior screening
• Spaying or neutering
• All appropriate vaccinations
• One month health insurance
• Microchip


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Fairport, NY -Lollypop Farm, Humane Society of Greater Rochester*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*ADOPTED!*

*Zoey” .. ID#21599470*

Golden Retriever .. Senior Female .. 8½ years old










Zoey's owners were no longer able to take care of her and Duke, so they are back at Lollypop Farm, hoping for another chance at a forever home. Zoey is an 8.5 year old Golden Retriever/mix, who has grey on her muzzle, but plenty of spark and spunk left in her body. She has a nice thick coat that could stand a grooming and she did like being brushed. Her laid back attitude, great leash walking behavior, and love of being petted speaks to a dog who wants a family, or person, to call her own. Kids 6+ is the suggestion. Do come and meet this sweet older dog, she is a gem.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Lollypop Farm, Humane Society of Greater Rochester
99 Victor Road
Fairport, NY 14450
Phone: 585-223-1330
E-mail: [email protected]*
*
Hours of Operation:* 
Tuesday to Friday 11am – 6.30pm
Saturday, Sunday & Monday 10am – 4.30pm
*
Adopting a friend*
Adoption fee for adult dogs $130. 
Adoption fee includes:
- Spay/neuter 
- Vaccinations 
- Rabies vaccination
- Deworming
- Heartworm Test 
- Flea control 
- Free pet health insurance for 30 days 
- Microchip and registration
- Free veterinary exam voucher


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Bemidji , MN-Beltrami Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*ADOPTED!*

*“Cooper” .. ID#10223*

Golden Retriever .. Adult Male .. approx. 1½ years old










Cooper was born on 9/1/12. He came to the shelter surrendered by owner who was moving into town and couldn't keep him. He is house trained and kennel trained. He is used to indoor and outdoor. He is playful and out going. He is good with cats, other animals, children and strangers. He is looking for a family to love him.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Beltrami Humane Society 
1612 Carr Lake Road SE 
Bemidji , MN 56601 
Phone: 218-751-7910
Email: [email protected] 
Please note it may take up to 48 hours to receive an email response back.
*
*Hours of Operation: *
We are open to the public Tues-Sat from 12:30pm - 5:30 pm. We are closed Sunday and Monday, but can make appointments on these days.

*Adopting a friend*
The general adoption fee for dogs is $175. Adoption fees include spay/neuter, basic kennel vaccinations, deworming, and a coupon for a free rabies vaccination at a local vet clinic.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! Hawk Point, MO.- PALS PETS*

*ADOPTED! *

https://www.facebook.com/1219858611...92923.121985861160845/930827703609986/?type=1

Oakley-











Please take a minute to read Golden boy Oakley’s heartbreaking bio. After 6 long months of loving care, this special boy is now ready for adoption. If you can welcome this angel into your home, please contact PALS (Pets A-Lone Sanctuary of Lincoln County, MO) Hawk Point, MO. Contact: 636-338-1818.

Oakley's Story...
This past record cold winter, while we all were thankful for a warm house, Oakley was slowly going over Rainbow Bridge. Alone, abandoned some time ago, he was so cold - he didn't even care about eating. Water? Just frozen snow to consume. Oakley has had a long road to recovery, but finally this day has come! He is a beautiful Golden Retriever, born about 2/2008. His current weight is 55 lbs., & has he blossomed into a wonderful companion! His coat is red contrasted with a pigmented tongue. Upon arrival, the list of medical concerns were formidable: he was heartworm positive, his paw pads were frozen, ear infection, underweight, dehydrated & injured left eye. He is now heartworm free, paw pads back to normal, ear infection fixed, & his left eye is sightless but pain free (he navigates just fine), he has gained weight & he thirsts no more! Oakley is so personable - he loves people (of course, kids too), walks perfect on a leash, is crate trained & loves just being petted & talked to. Always happy to see you & learning how to play again!! Oakley's $150. Adoption Fee is quite inclusive - he is neutered, vaccinated, microchipped, wormed, tested negative for Heartworm Disease plus current on monthly heartworm/flea/tick preventative.

*PALS PETS-
Pals-Pets | Pets-A-Lone Sanctuary

4287 Hwy 47 West
Hawk Point, MO 63349
Direct Line:
636-338-1818
Email:
[email protected]*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Yukon, OK-Pets And People Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1

*YAS Golden Retriever”*

Golden Retriever .. Young Male .. 1 year old










This gorgeous boy is very sweet, a gorgeous golden color, and just spectacular! He is energetic and likes to play. Approximately one year old.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Pets And People Humane Society 
701 Inla Street 
Yukon, OK 73085
Phone: (405) 350-7387 (leave message)
Email: [email protected]*
*
Hours of Operation*: 
Open 7 days 12pm – 5pm
*
Adopting a friend*
Adoption fee is $120. All adoptable pets are spayed/neutered, current on rabies, received annual boosters, wormed & test negative for heartworm


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*St. Cloud, MN-Tri-County Humane Society*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1
*
Dylan” .. ID#23090803*

Golden Retriever .. Adult Male .. 8 years old










Came into the shelter because his owner was moving. Came in with his good friend Max. Friendly with other dogs. Has not been around cats. Friendly with school aged children. Very affectionate and friendly. Likes to play with squeaky toys. Used to being an indoor/outdoor dog. Enjoys sleeping on the floor by your feet. Likes to go on walks and for rides in the car. 

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Tri-County Humane Society 
735 8th St NE
St. Cloud, MN 56304
Phone: 320-252-0896
Email: [email protected]*
*
Hours of Operation: *
Monday - Thursday 12pm - 6pm
Friday 12pm - 8pm
Saturday 11am - 5pm
Sunday 12pm - 5pm
*
Adopting a friend*
Adoption fee is $175 plus tax. Donations and adoption fees help cover the cost of spay/neuter surgeries, micro-chipping, vaccinating, de-worming, any medical procedures and general care.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Augusta GA, Private adoption*

Listed on Friends of Golden Retrievers FB Group-

*Please note: Adopt a Golden Atlanta GR Rescue has offered to take both of these girls into Rescue. 
*


> Two adorable Golden girls, 5 months and 9 months old, already spayed and UTD on shots, need to find a new safe, loving, forever home. If you can help these sweeties, please inbox Margaret Delle Cameron McFadden via FB. They are located in the Augusta, GA area.
> Hey. I have 2 golden retrievers that I am trying to help a friend rehome. Both for a small fee. Both females and are spayed and up to date on shots They do not have to be adopted together. they are still young enough to adjust One is approximately 5 months and one 9 months. *Please contact **Margaret Delle Cameron McFadden via Facebook.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Belvidere, TN -Franklin County Humane Society (Animal Harbor)*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....240526019337549.59333.237760179614133&type=1
*
“Jimmy Joker”*

Golden Retriever/Border Collie mix .. Young Male .. 1 year 10 months
Spayed/neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots .. House trained .. Good with kids




















Jimmy Joker was abandoned at our shelter after an accident. It looks like he had been hit by a car. He didn't seem to care that he had been dropped off with strangers after a painful injury. He greeted us with kisses as soon as he saw us. We always have a tight budget, but we knew we had to find a way to help JJ. Lucky for all of us (especially Jimmy), the only permanent damage was to a tooth which merely had to be removed. His face will keep the scar, but the rest of him is perfect, and he certainly has never acted like a victim for one minute! Now that he is well, he is ready for his forever home where he can go back to being a normal golden. A loving member of the family who is fun, playful, devoted, and he wouldn't be a retriever if he never got into a little mischief! JJ was adopted for awhile, but his owners couldn't handle his size, so he's now looking for a home again.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Franklin County Humane Society (Animal Harbor)
25 Walnut Grove Road
Belvidere, TN 37306
Phone: (931) 962-4472
Email: [email protected]*

*Hours of Operation:* 
We are open to the public from noon to 5 pm Tuesday - Friday, and 10 am to 4 pm on Saturday, or by appointment. *Give us a call at 931-962-4472.*
*
Adopting a friend*
The standard adoption fee for dogs $75. An additional $10 is required for all adoptions to register the microchip. The adoption fee helps to pay for the following care: all of our pets are vet checked, up to date with vaccinations, dewormed, given a flea preventative such as Frontline or K9 Advantix, spayed or neutered and microchipped before adoption.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Port Townsend, WA-Humane Society of Jefferson County WA*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....240526019337549.59333.237760179614133&type=1

*“Gideon”*

Golden Retriever mix .. Baby Male .. 7 months old

Spayed/neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots 











Hi, my name is Gideon! I was found wandering the streets a couple of months ago, hungry and searching for food in trash cans. It was obvious that I had a skin condition - my face and legs were bare of fur and my skin was red and raw. I was just a baby, probably 5 months old.

I was diagnosed with demodectic (non-contagious) mange. Once I started treatment for the mange and got on good food, the redness and itchiness of my skin got a lot better! I have been in foster care while I have been recovering and getting my medication.

The vet says I am finally clear of my mange, but I do still need a few skin scrapings/tests at the vet every 2 weeks to make sure it really is gone. However I am so much better the vet and the shelter people say I can start looking for a new home! They are hoping to find a home for me where my new people will get those skin scrapings done and make sure I stay well. I am still on my medication too, until those last few skin scrapings come back clear - but my foster mom says I take it really well in my food!

I am now 41 lbs, and about 7 months old. I need frequent trips outside to potty - puppies don't hold their potty so well - and I still sometimes have accidents when I get excited or scared. My foster mom has taught me how to sit, lay down, and sometimes I'll even "roll over." I am very playful, and love my toys. I also enjoy chewing on raw carrots and chasing ice cubes outside on the porch in my foster home. 

I like to meet new people and other dogs, but I can get scared easily too. Sometimes new things frighten me - anything from trash cans on the street to a feather blowing in the wind - but I am getting a lot better. My foster mom has been slowly and gently introducing me to the world (no dog parks - would be way too much stimulation for me).

I am in foster care, and will not be available for viewing at the shelter. The shelter staff will be taking applications for me to find me the best possible home. If you are interested in me, please email the shelter or stop by to pick up an application when the shelter is open (Tuesday - Sunday, 12-5 - closed on Mondays). The shelter staff is happy to work with out of county/area potential adopters - just email and ask them to please email you an adoption application to fill out. 

I have been micro-chipped, but have not had my rabies vaccine. I am up to date (have had all my boosters) on my DAPP2 vaccines, which will stay current for 1 year.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Humane Society of Jefferson County WA 
112 Critter Lane 
Port Townsend, WA 98368 
Phone: 360-385-3292
Email: [email protected]*

*Hours of Operation:* 
Tuesday to Sunday 12pm – 5pm

*Adopting a friend*
Interested in an animal and coming from out of county or Canada? Call us - leave a message on our answering machine with your name and phone number, email or call during business hours to speak to shelter staff. If we feel you are a potential match we may be able hold the animal for you (only if coming from out of county and only if our staff person has confirmed with you). Our animals are not first come first serve, we want to ensure a good match for the animal and you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED!-Westport, CT-Little Pink Shelter*

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29668260/

*ADOPTED!!*

*Lana*
Golden Retriever • Adult • Female • Medium




























*ABOUT LANA*
*IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN ADOPTING PLEASE COPY AND PASTE THIS LINK TO GET TO OUR ONLINE APPLICATION:
*
The Little Pink Shelter - Adoption Application
DUE TO HIGH VOLUME, WE WILL NOT ANSWER INDIVIDUAL EMAILS ASKING IF THE DOG IS AVAILABLE. IF IT IS LISTED WITHOUT THE WORD "PENDING", IT MEANS IT IS AVAILABLE.

With a face like hers and a gentle personality that can only be described as "pure love", Lana is a beautiful girl who is a recent backyard breeder release. When the breeder recently retired, we convinced them to surrender Lana and her Golden companions to us so that they could put their breeding days behind them and live the rest of their days as beloved family pets. Now Lana has been vetted, spayed and ready to make today the first day of the rest of her life! She definitely knows kindness because she is such a "people" dog - - affectionate, loving and adoring in just the nicest way!! She is very mellow and very sweet with everyone, happy to come over for a pet, happy to follow if she's invited to do so. Lana is about 4 years old, she weighs about 60 pounds and she's a healthy girl. If you can promise to give Lana the love and fun she deserves for the rest of her life, please visit www.pinkshelter.com for more information about the adoption process. Full vetting AND spay included in her $450 adoption fee. IF YOU HAVE AOL or YAHOO PLEASE CHECK YOUR SPAM FILE FOR OUR RESPONSE.

*Website:*
www.pinkshelter.com

*Contact:*
[email protected]

*Online Adopt application:*
The Little Pink Shelter - Adoption Application


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Male Golden Available for adoption-Forked River, NJ*

Stunning 5 year old Golden boy "Rocky " needs to find a new loving, forever home. This sweet boy is looking for an active adopter who will provide him with the gentle, loving training he needs. Due to his exuberance, Rocky would do best in a home without little kids. If you can welcome this happy, loving boy into your home or have any questions, *please call the Associated Humane Societies/Popcorn Park Animal Shelter, Forked River, NJ at 609-693-6551.
*

*Associated Humane Popcorn Park Shelter
1 Humane W6ay
Forked River, New Jersey, NJ 08731
Highlights info row image
(609) 693-6551
www.ahscares.org*






> Rocky is a bright and bubbly 5 year old golden retriever that is so hopeful for a wonderful home. He came to us from our Newark facility when he was given up by a family that completely neglected him. He showed signs of spending a life outside and needed a good, long spa day to get all fluffed up and fancy again. Rocky was adopted but was returned a short time later for being a little too rough. It's true, Rocky is rough around the edges, so he will need a home with no kids under 10. He is playful, active, and always ready to go! Rocky could use a little training with mouthiness, but he is such a smart and incredibly sweet boy. He positively loves people and is always so upbeat and happy. He is an expert fetcher and would love a home where he'll get plenty of exercise and playtime. Rocky gets along with most dogs that he meets too. This handsome young man is ready to move on to the happy home that he deserves. File#27103 3/13/17
> 
> *IMPORTANT* Rocky is currently being treated for kennel cough and will not be able to do any meet and greets with other dogs at this time. Please call to check his status if you have another dog. 609-693-1900


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Golden Girl Available for Adoption in Boca Raton, FL*

Absolutely gorgeous 5 year old Golden girl "Chrissy", already spayed, is looking for a loving home. Chrissy has epilepsy which is controlled by meds, so she needs to find an adopter who will continue with her care. If you can welcome this sweetie into your family or have any questions, please call *Clint Moore Animal Hospital in Boca Raton, FL at 561-487-0226.*




> Lindsay Butzer DVM
> Sunday Chrissy a 5 yo Female Spayed Golden retriever rescue who has epilepsy (which is controlled on medications) therefore she needs a dedicated owner to give her a good home!


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

These dogs are just precious. Hope they both find a loving home VERY SOON!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Young Golden boy available for Adoption-Columbus, OH*

Adorable Golden boy "Logan", approx. 8 months old, was found as a stray and having been on his own for a few weeks, had become semi-feral. With the loving care of his foster, Logan is now becoming the Golden boy he was always meant to be and needs to find the loving home he always deserved.
Logan is not quite ready for adoption, but applications are currently being accepted. If you have any questions, please click on the photo to join the main thread. If you can welcome this gorgeous youngster into your home you can submit an application now to the Franklin County Animal Shelter, Columbus, OH.

Franklin County Dog Shelter & Adoption Center

*Franklin County Dog Shelter & Adoption Center
4340 Tamarack Blvd
Columbus, OH 43229
(614) 525-DOGS (3647)*


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Adorable Golden boy "Logan", approx. 8 months old, was found as a stray and having been on his own for a few weeks, had become semi-feral. With the loving care of his foster, Logan is now becoming the Golden boy he was always meant to be and needs to find the loving home he always deserved.
> Logan is not quite ready for adoption, but applications are currently being accepted. If you have any questions, please click on the photo to join the main thread. If you can welcome this gorgeous youngster into your home you can submit an application now to the Franklin County Animal Shelter, Columbus, OH.
> 
> Franklin County Dog Shelter & Adoption Center
> 
> *Franklin County Dog Shelter & Adoption Center
> 4340 Tamarack Blvd
> Columbus, OH 43229
> (614) 525-DOGS (3647)*


What a gorgeous boy, I hope he finds his forever home soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Sr. Golden girl in Tacoma WA*

“Lolly” .. *ID# A516995*
Golden Retriever .. Senior Female .. approx. 10 years old
Spayed/neutered

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

Humane Society Tacoma-Pierce County

*Humane Society for Tacoma and Pierce County 
2608 Center Street 
Tacoma, WA 98409 
Phone: 253-383-2733
Hours of Operation:
Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday 9:30am - 6pm
Thursday 11am - 6pm 
Saturday 9am - 5pm*

Adopting a friend
Adoption fee: most dogs: $106 (can range from $60 to $350 depending on size, age, breed, and other factors) which includes spay/neuter surgery, wellness exam, initial vaccination, microchip and registration.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Young GR Male available for adoption in Edmond, OK*

“Horace” .. *ID# A032212*
Golden Retriever mix .. Young Male
Spayed/neutered .. UTD on shots

Horace is a big old goofball with boundless energy looking for a loving new home! This sweet boy loves everybody and everything that he meets. Horace enjoys going for long walks and would love a large yard to call his own. This big boy needs an active family to call his own, so come by and meet Horace! We recommend that if any potential adopter has other dogs or cats, to please bring them in for a meet and greet before adopting a shelter pet.

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

Animal Services | Edmond, OK - Official Website

*City of Edmond Animal Welfare
2424 Old Timbers Drive
Edmond, OK 73034
Phone: 405-216-7615
Email: [email protected]
Hours of Operation:
Monday to Friday: 10am - 6pm
Saturday: 12md - 4:30pm
Sunday: 1pm - 4:30pm*
Adopting a friend

When you've found a dog from our shelter that you want to make a part of your family, we will have you fill out an adoption application. If everything checks out on the application, the fee to adopt any dog is $25. All pets have been spayed or neutered and have received all their age-appropriate vaccinations. Dogs will have been heartworm tested.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ADOPTED! 7 yr. old Male available in Jackson NJ-Northern Ocean County Animal Facility*

*ADOPTED!
*
“Angel”

Golden Retriever .. Adult Male .. 7 years old

Spayed/neutered .. UTD on shots 

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

*Northern Ocean County Animal Facility
615 Fremont Ave
Jackson, NJ 08527
Phone: (732) 657-8086
Email: [email protected]*

Hours of Operation:
Monday – Tuesday 1pm – 4pm
Wednesday 1pm – 6.30pm
Thursday – Sunday 1pm – 4pm

Adopting a friend
Adoption Fees: $60 for Dogs and Puppies. All dogs are spayed/neutered, micro-chipped and have age appropriate shots.

ALL ADOPTIONS ARE SAME DAY, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVE. WE ARE UNABLE TO PLACE A HOLD ON ANY ANIMAL.


----------

